# EA ganador en tiempo real y cuenta real



## sistemaEA (5 Ene 2013)

Hola, mi nombre es Alberto Nelson y soy programador de sistemas automáticos. Antes de nada aprovecho para felicitar el nuevo año 2013 a todos los traders e inversores de este foro.
Empecé a desarrollar mis primeros sistemas automáticos en el año 2005, con muy malos resultados en mis primeros experimentos. Poco a poco, he ido mejorando paulatinamente la programación en sistemas, y he ido consiguiendo mejores sistemas conforme ha pasado el tiempo. Actualmente, puedo decir con total seguridad que tengo un sistema automático ganador, y me gustaría mostrar aquí sus resultados en tiempo real.

El sistema automático que aquí van a ver lo llevo probando en cuentas demo en diferentes brokers desde hace ya varios meses. Cuando quise enseñarlo por Internet a otras personas, siempre me criticaban de que lo estaba probando en una cuenta demo y no en una cuenta real y decían que es muy diferente probar el sistema en una cuenta demo que en una real como yo entiendo el escepticismo de las personas y tienen razón en lo que dicen, he estado esperando hasta este momento para poder probar este sistema en una cuenta real.

Si mi sistema automático funciona correctamente posiblemente pueda vivir de los beneficios que esta obtenga.

El sistema automático que van a ver lo tengo puesto en venta a cualquiera que pueda y quiera pagarlo. Además, también me gustaría darle más usos por ejemplo gestionar fondos de inversiones con el, o hacer otro tipo de negocios siempre basándonos en este sistema, por lo que agradezco cualquier negocio que me puedan presentar.
Mi sistema automático es multi mercado, puede operar en divisas, acciones, índices, ETF, CFDs, y en cualquier mercado que se le ponga. Actualmente lo tengo puesto en el euro dólar, y conforme vaya ganando dinero iré poniendo nuevos mercados para que puedan ver cómo funciona. Si lo desean, pueden contactarme y solicitar los mercados que quieren que ponga con el sistema, y gustosamente lo haré cuando vaya aumentando el capital. Yo sé que en Internet existen muchos escépticos, críticos y envidiosos, por lo que pido que antes de manchar mi nombre e imagen me ven como mínimo el beneficio de la duda hasta que conforme vaya pasando el tiempo, puedan comprobar si mi sistema es bueno o no.
Viendo los resultados de mi sistema, puede pensar que existe un elevado riesgo debido a que ganan grandes cantidades de dinero, antes de que piensen eso les invitó a conocer mejor mi sistema y a seguirlo en tiempo real, debido a que no considero que sea un riesgo tan elevado como puedan pensar. Si bien es cierto que hoy, que es el primer día de operativa en tiempo real de mi sistema, va ganando más de un 25% y eso les puede asustar a la gente en la que no cree en sistemas o no cree en altas ganancias sin riesgo, les indicó que es debido al poco capital que tengo para hacer operaciones ya que estoy usando $1000 en un bróker con palanca 100, y estoy operando con mini lotes. Sin embargo, el operar con tan poco dinero, puede demostrar todavía más que este sistema es un buen sistema, como ya sabemos todos a menos capital más riesgo es y más difícil es ganar en la bolsa. Si este sistema se usa en otros mercados, por ejemplo en acciones sin apalancamiento, por supuesto de los resultados van a ser más humildes, pero no por ello peores.
Mi sistema automático está configurando para ganar 10 puntos en cada operación, pero se puede configurar de diferentes maneras. Mi sistema automático no se basa en patrones de análisis técnico, no se basa en correlaciones, ni se basa en indicadores. Mi sistema automático se basa en trading cuántico o cuantitativo, en números y en matemáticas. Es por ello que puede usarse en cualquier mercado.
La única crítica que pueden hacer de mi sistema, ya la conozco yo y es por eso que no me importa decirlo en público. El único inconveniente que puede tener mi sistema, es que mantiene ciertas operaciones abiertas, y yo sé que eso no les gusta algunos foreros, y centrarán sus críticas en este aspecto. Sin embargo, y para desilusionarles, debo aclarar que las operaciones abiertas pueden bajar temporalmente la equidad de la cuenta, pero nunca llegan a afectar el saldo principal, por lo que siempre se mantiene por encima del balance positivo. Es decir, podrán ver ganar a mi sistema un 20%, pero de ninguna manera existirán operaciones abiertas que al cerrar las generen un – 30% por ejemplo. Es por ello que he decidido usar la página de Fxstat para publicar mis resultados, ya que pueden ver en las estadísticas dos líneas, la equidad y el balance. Como digo, es normal ver la línea de la equidad un poco por debajo del balance actual, pero no demasiado distanciada que es lo que seguramente teman muchos traders del foro. Para su tranquilidad les indicó que si me contactan, en cualquier momento les puedo enseñar las operaciones que se mantienen abiertas para que vean la efectividad del sistema. Por razones de privacidad y para que no me copien el sistema, no se muestran las operaciones abiertas actuales, solamente las cerradas.
Si debiera resumir mi sistema en una frase, sería la siguiente: “no me importa acumular una pérdida del 10% en una operación, si para llegar a este punto he ganado ya un 100%”
Efectivamente, cuando cierre la operación abierta que mantiene pérdidas, mi saldo bajará, pero aun así ya le estoy ganando mucho, por tanto es bienvenido y además es inevitable al día de hoy, ya que hasta la fecha no he podido hacer un mejor sistema y tampoco he podido eliminar este pequeño inconveniente.
Hoy, personalmente me siento muy feliz y contento de haber conseguido lo que tantos años llevo esperando, y quiero que sean testigos tanto de mi éxito como de mi fracaso. Como saben, el tiempo da y quita razones, pero quien no lucha por sus sueños no vive una vida plena. Aún existiendo una pequeña posibilidad de quedar como un completo imbécil delante de toda la comunidad de inversores, he decidido que me arriesgo a ello porque creo en lo que he diseñado y tengo fe en ello.
He creado un blog, un foro y un Facebook donde puedo atender y compartir sobre todo lo relacionado con el sistema a todos los usuarios que estén interesados en el. Lamentablemente es posible que tarde en responder las respuestas de este mensaje en este foro, es por ello que si tienen urgencia de contactarme o de obtener una respuesta, les invito a que lo hagan en los siguientes medios disponibles que indico a continuación.
Blogger: sistemaautomaticoenventa.blogspot.com/
Gmail : sistemaenventa@gmail.com
Hotmail : sistemaenventa@hotmail.com
Facebook : www.facebook.com/alberto.nelson.90
Skype : sistemaEA
Foro : vagosforo.com/forums/sistemaenventa/

Agradeciéndoles su atención, tiempo y paciencia, y esperando que disfruten siguiendo mi sistema automático, se despide atentamente: Alberto Nelson.



Sistema en venta EA for Sale - FXSTAT


----------



## Rexter (5 Ene 2013)

Gracias por el Spam, pero aquí no interesa que vengan a vendernos crecepelo.


----------



## Rexter (5 Ene 2013)

TradingMetales dijo:


> ya tardabas en venir por aqui, te vi por otro foro de bolsa hace 2 días.
> 
> Por cierto, muy bueno tu sistema, realmente impresionante y eso que he visto muchos.
> 
> Mi mas sincera enhorabuena. No te enfades con las críticas que te lancen por ejemplo alvarexter, este foro funciona así, si no hay insultos, críticas y envidias no es burbuja.info



No me dirás que no es sospechoso que llegue un usuario nuevo que nos intente vender un programa con el que ganas siempre basado en cruces complicadísimos y en pamplinas similares. 
Si me dices que el que lo ofrece ya ha intervenido en otros hilos y se ve que sabe de lo que habla y lleva ya fama dentro del foro aún puedes creerte algo, pero ahora mismo no me creo nada. Aquí puede intervenir y si demuestra que sabe de lo que habla a lo mejor puede interesar a alguien, pero por ahora no es más que un vendedor de crecepelo.


----------



## Imparable (5 Ene 2013)

Por qué no nos dejas unas cuantas operaciones para que podamos comprobar el buen funcionamiento del sistema. Pongamos unas 20.

Es decir, precio de entrada, stoploss y takeprofit.


----------



## sistemaEA (5 Ene 2013)

Las operaciones las puedes seguir en tiempo real en el link que pongo más arriba Sistema en venta EA for Sale - FXSTAT Ahí aparecen las operaciones cerradas, las abiertas si tienes interés te las muestro de manera privada conectándote directamente a mi ordenador por control remoto. No las hago públicas para que no copien mis operaciones. El sistema hace más de 100 operaciones por día y por cada par de divisas en una configuración de 10 puntos, aunque depende de la volatilidad. En el link que te doy puedes pulsar en "trading statement" y ves todas las operaciones cerradas. Actualmente hay 14 operaciones abiertas perdiendo un total de -46$ (46 pips) entre todas.


----------



## Imparable (6 Ene 2013)

Del 2 de Enero al 2 de Enero es un periodo muy corto para conocer el éxito de un EA.

Por cierto que spread tienes en el broker que usas??

Te lo pregunto porque veo que tus TP se cierran en 10 pips.


----------



## Latigo (7 Ene 2013)

Minimo 3 meses por no decir 6 meses.


----------



## Latigo (7 Ene 2013)

Yo me lo creo pero también te digo que te vas a arruinar

Seguiremos viendo este link todos los días: Sistema en venta EA for Sale - FXSTAT


----------



## Imparable (7 Ene 2013)

Habéis visto el rendimiento de este EA?

EAR15 Scalper - FXSTAT


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2013)

Imparable dijo:


> Habéis visto el rendimiento de este EA?
> 
> EAR15 Scalper - FXSTAT



Sí, y también hay otras cuantas con unos rendimientos de la leche, aquí hay gato encerrado...


----------



## Imparable (9 Ene 2013)

Me sigue interesando que el autor del hilo responda a la pregunta de cuanto spread está pagando.


----------



## digipl (9 Ene 2013)

No me considero un experto pero si he jugado durante meses a cientos de EA's y la verdad es que el sistema asusta. 

Mas de un 1000% de beneficio en una semana no es habitual, aunque tampoco insólito, pero hacerlo con un máximo drawdown del 3,78% es lo más mosqueante. Y sin utilizar, por lo que veo, ninguna martingala sino un scalping.

¡Joder! Al principio parecía todo una trolada pero esto se pone interesante. La lógica me dice que tiene que ser un timo, ya que a este ritmo se hace millonario en menos de un mes y no le haría falta vender el EA, pero habría que saber si logra engañar al FXStat o nos está enseñando una cuenta, de muchas, donde logra estos beneficios. 

La otra posible solución, más que improbable, es que estamos ante un genio.

Seguiremos el tema con atención....


----------



## Josebs (9 Ene 2013)

nadie da duros a 4 pesetas....:fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (9 Ene 2013)

Está interesante el tema..., aunque lo más lógico seria forrarse y no darle publicidad ninguna...

Aunque no me extrañaría que lo fichara el Botín y similares... y lo bañaran en acciones de la compañia... )

Saludos


----------



## Rexter (9 Ene 2013)

Pues yo no veo al tipo este muy profesional que digamos, y eso que intenta vender un sistema de 1 millón de euros según a dicho trading metales.
Ha dejado el mensaje y se ha largado, no comenta en el hilo ni hace nada. Supongo que si quiere vender un sistema tan caro al menos debería responder alguna pregunta.


----------



## Imparable (9 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Pues yo no veo al tipo este muy profesional que digamos, y eso que intenta vender un sistema de 1 millón de euros según a dicho trading metales.
> Ha dejado el mensaje y se ha largado, no comenta en el hilo ni hace nada. Supongo que si quiere vender un sistema tan caro al menos debería responder alguna pregunta.



Igual está tan sorprendido de lo que está ganando que ya pasa de nosotros. ::


----------



## tonuel (9 Ene 2013)

1400%... estoy flipando y tal...!!!! ::

El I+D español... que al fin sirve para algo... 

Saludos


----------



## djun (15 Ene 2013)

Va como un cohete:
3,486.52%

Sistema en venta EA for Sale - FXSTAT


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 Ene 2013)

Yo, un millon no, pero cien mil hostias si le metia a mas de uno..


----------



## Rexter (16 Ene 2013)

Menudo chulo
"futuro millonario y famoso"
mis sospechas se confirman, no es más que un vendedor de crecepelo. Las gacelas serán devoradas por los leones de nuevo.
Oculta el broker de modo que no lo podemos ver y, en varios foros que se discute su cuenta se afirma que hay muchos que usando brokers fraudulentos consiguen este tipo de beneficios.
Encima prohìbe a los que han criticado su sistema poder ver las operaciones, vamos, que se quita competencia.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Ene 2013)

No tiene ninguna lógica.
Si de verdad alguien programa un algoritmo que bate el mercado de forma sostenida lo último que haría sería querer venderlo.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Ene 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> No tiene ninguna lógica.
> Si de verdad alguien programa un algoritmo que bate el mercado de forma sostenida lo último que haría sería querer venderlo.



En mi opinión es justo al contrario. Si un sistema funciona y lo puedo vender por 1 millón de euros tengo ese millón, que me soluciona la vida, en la mano. Si no lo vendes y tienes una mala racha, porque el caos del mercado hace que sea completamente impredecible ni a un 50%, tu programa tendrá un valor cercano a cero y has perdido la oportunidad de ganar 1 millón - más el dinero perdido en esa mala racha P:


----------



## digipl (16 Ene 2013)

Si le habéis seguido un poco podéis ver que ahora no quiere vender su EA (o de hacerlo pedir 10 o 20 millones) sino buscar otras posibilidades, incluso habla de sicav o creación de bancos.

En primera instancia todo indicaba que era un simple timo pero ahora empiezo a tener muchas dudas. Para ello tendría que haber podido engañar a FXStat, ya sea hackeando los datos enviados o compinchandose con un broker, lo cual parece bastante difícil. 
Normalmente los vendedores de EA muestran cuentas ganadoras que han sido previamente seleccionadas entre muchas. En este caso la cuenta ha sido visible desde un principio y las operaciones cerradas están disponibles. Además las operaciones realizadas, que son muchísimas, muestran cierta lógica por lo que el tema resulta muy mosqueante..

Seguiremos su pista....Quizás la chulería que demuestra este justificada....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Ene 2013)

Vendo sistema automatico &bull; Ver Tema - Cuaderno de bitácora:Seguimiento diario de sistema.

Me he leído el hilo y es de lo más lol que he visto nunca. ::


----------



## Rexter (16 Ene 2013)

digipl dijo:


> Si le habéis seguido un poco podéis ver que ahora no quiere vender su EA (o de hacerlo pedir 10 o 20 millones) sino buscar otras posibilidades, incluso habla de sicav o creación de bancos.
> 
> En primera instancia todo indicaba que era un simple timo pero ahora empiezo a tener muchas dudas. Para ello tendría que haber podido engañar a FXStat, ya sea hackeando los datos enviados o compinchandose con un broker, lo cual parece bastante difícil.
> Normalmente los vendedores de EA muestran cuentas ganadoras que han sido previamente seleccionadas entre muchas. En este caso la cuenta ha sido visible desde un principio y las operaciones cerradas están disponibles. Además las operaciones realizadas, que son muchísimas, muestran cierta lógica por lo que el tema resulta muy mosqueante..
> ...



Hay algunos brokers falsos que usan los timadores para crear sistemas que siempre ganan
El hecho de que en ningún momento se haya dignado a decir qué broker usa cosa que no significa revelar nada de su extrategia, puede significar que está usando algún broker fraudulento del tipo FXCH.


----------



## djun (16 Ene 2013)

> La gente me dice que baje el riesgo de mi cuenta, es algo que quiero aclarar:
> 
> No por ganar mucho dinero se tiene un elevado riesgo, cuando me refiero a riesgo, hablo de riesgo de pérdida.
> 
> ...



+ 10 caracteres.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 Ene 2013)

En esta página se dedican a analizar los bots EA y hay algunos muy ganadores.
Forex MetaTrader Expert Advisors Live Account Performance Test.
Pero ninguno de ellos consigue ganar el 10% por semana de forma sostenida en cuentas reales. ::


----------



## Humim (17 Ene 2013)

La lógica dice que si alguien tuviera un sistema ganador no lo haria publico bajo ninguna forma.Te haces ricos y lo disfrutas para que compartirlo? 
La logica es mucho mas efectiva que lo que la gente cree, no se que tipo de sistema estas tratando de vender pero , la logica dice que nadie intenta hacer ricos a los demas a cambio de nada primero te enriqueces tu y luego calladito estas mas guapo.


----------



## sistemaEA (17 Ene 2013)

Buenas noches.

Disculpen que no me haya pasado a responder ni atender este hilo, lo hago desde mi propio foro gratuito a quien se comunica conmigo:

Vendo sistema automatico &bull; Página índice

Bueno, no tengo que responder a todas las cuestiones ya hay varias respondidas y no me gusta mucho repetirme, pero en fin, ahí os suelto algunas.

El broker no es FXCH, cualquiera que me agrega al skype y quiere ver el tiempo real del sistema ve perfectamente el broker. Por supuesto gente selecta, ya estoy bastante cansado de curiosos, sobre todo de los indios. En primer lugar no tengo que hacer publicidad gratuita de ningún broker, ya que ellos no me la hacen a mi, y en segundo lugar, es por protección a mi persona y privacidad. Es muy cierto que cualquier cliente "VIP" o IB, o amigos de dealers o empleados del broker, tienen acceso a mis datos, dirección, teléfono, etc... y yo tengo que proteger mi sistema, mi familia y mi persona. Igual como esta explicación el crítico no se la creerá, pues ya verá cuando abra operaciones en otros mercados como Telefónica, Santander, BBVA... luego se tragará sus palabras porque los brokers como FXCH no tienen siquiera esos mercados. De momento no lo hago porque no tengo capital suficiente para añadir el sistema en acciones, pero en unos días-semanas estará todo eso demostrado y justificado.

Respecto a la venta del sistema, por supuesto lo vendo al precio que quiera, o como si no lo vendo, será problema mío lo que hago con el. Yo sé que el sistema no está al alcance de todos, pero por supuesto, no pienso regalarlo ni compartirlo por menos de lo que pido, y cada vez pido más porque cada vez necesito menos.

Si les ha molestado la coletilla de "futuro millonario y famoso" ha sido en parte para molestar a un tal JoseLuis de Fxstat que me ataca con multinicks, pero no creo que sea chulería... es un Comunicado Oficial, y la verdad no debe molestar a nadie, salvo a quien me envidia o me desea cosas malas. En este hilo ya he visto unos cuantos, es por eso que ni suelo entrar ni me meto en debates, simplemente demuestro lo que digo.

Gracias por leerme.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Ene 2013)

La bolsa es adaptativa. Si descubres un sistema cuantitativo para ganar sistemáticamente, la bolsa se adapta y a la larga se deteriora. 
Considéralo una crítica constructiva sin ánimo de ofender. o
Lo que quiero decir con esto es que tu sistema se puede mantener efectivo indefinidamente en el tiempo para volúmenes de transacción bajos puesto que no altera el mercado, pero en volúmenes altos de transacción es muy posible que falle. Los grandes fondos de inversión en USA que usaban algoritmos cuánticos han acabado perdiendo dinero por no tener en cuenta ese factor.
Mi opinión es que tengas tu sistema haciendo dinero como un cabrón sin dejar que llegue a volúmenes altos y cuanta menos gente sepa de él mejor.


----------



## djun (17 Ene 2013)

Yo también pienso que lo mejor es no vender el sistema y que lo uses con volúmenes de transacción bajos, pues supongo que así no te fallaría.


----------



## tonuel (17 Ene 2013)

Véndele el sistema al De Windows... a ver si nos saca de ésta... :ouch:


----------



## Rexter (17 Ene 2013)

Pues si de verdad te funciona enhorabuena y que no te afecte lo que gilipollas como yo podamos decirte porque te estarás haciendo rico y no te debe afectar lo que digamos.
Pero yo la sigo considerando "scam"


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Ene 2013)

Un 3.400% en dos semanas de bolsa, es imposible ganar eso de forma sostenida.


----------



## Imparable (17 Ene 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Un 3.400% en dos semanas de bolsa, es imposible ganar eso de forma sostenida.



Calla hombre, que el forero en realidad es Rajoy y esta es la idea que tiene para sacarnos de la crisis. ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Ene 2013)

Imparable dijo:


> Calla hombre, que el forero en realidad es Rajoy y esta es la idea que tiene para sacarnos de la crisis. ::



Pues no será por falta de ganas:
Indra desarrolla una aplicación para predecir la evolución de los valores en bolsa
Cerca de 600.000 euros llevan ya invertidos y de momento no se sabe nada. 
A lo mejor el programa ya está en el BBVA/SAN ganando pasta por un tubo. ::


----------



## Imparable (18 Ene 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Pues no será por falta de ganas:
> Indra desarrolla una aplicación para predecir la evolución de los valores en bolsa
> Cerca de 600.000 euros llevan ya invertidos y de momento no se sabe nada.
> A lo mejor el programa ya está en el BBVA/SAN ganando pasta por un tubo. ::



Parece que ya no les funciona:

Proyecto Sonar

Le das a la parte de buscar y no sale nada. Y dicen que han metido 600.000 € en esto?? :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :´(


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Ene 2013)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Para chulo chulo su pirulo...
> 
> Albert Grienstein - FXSTAT
> 
> ...



Ya va por 46000.
A este paso antes de acabar el año ya está en Forbes.


----------



## tonuel (18 Ene 2013)

De momento gana poco para entrar en Forbes... debería multipilcar por "n" el número de cuentas, operaciones y servidores... 


Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Ene 2013)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Para chulo chulo su pirulo...
> 
> Albert Grienstein - FXSTAT
> 
> ...



El sistema perfecto, el santo grial del trading no existe, y si existiera nadie te lo vendería.
¿Venderías un sistema que genera rentabilidades astronómicas? ::
Lo digo porque creo que váis muy lanzados con lo del fondo PAMM. :XX:


----------



## kosmik (22 Ene 2013)

He conseguido hacerme con el sistema del que se habla en este hilo, mediante técnicas que por supuesto no revelaré.

Si alguien lo quiere que me mande un MP y se lo paso gratis. Los usuarios recién registrados que ni se molesten.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Ene 2013)

Lo acabo de probar en una cuenta demo y ya va ganado 500 euros en unas horas. Gracias!


----------



## kosmik (22 Ene 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Lo acabo de probar en una cuenta demo y ya va ganado 500 euros en unas horas. Gracias!



Prueba la configuración que te he mandado para GJ, no te va a dar tiempo a contar los euros. Esto parece un puto cajero.:


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (22 Ene 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Lo acabo de probar en una cuenta demo y ya va ganado 500 euros en unas horas. Gracias!



Actualice y vayanos poniendo los dientes largos...! Esto promete!


----------



## Pablovx (22 Ene 2013)

Ostras, lo de este EA es la leche. Con algo así se arregla la deuda de España en dos tardes, que diría Zapatero. :Baile:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Ene 2013)

De todas formas no es muy complicado de sacar el sistema:

Ordenes de compra/venta con la media móvil de 5 minutos y la de 10 minutos.
Ordenes no superiores a 1/50 del capital inicial: 0.10x100 está bien.
Take profit a 10 pips por encima.
No se pone stop loss o ponerlo muy lejos al menos a 30 pips del inicio.
Poner trailing stop en caso de no poner stop loss.
Dejarlo correr en un par muy volátil: USD/JPY o AUD/USD.

Si perdéis pasta no me responsabilizo. ::
Probarlo en demo antes de nada.


----------



## Pablovx (23 Ene 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> De todas formas no es muy complicado de sacar el sistema:
> 
> Ordenes de compra/venta con la media móvil de 5 minutos y la de 10 minutos.
> Ordenes no superiores a 1/50 del capital inicial: 0.10x100 está bien.
> ...



¿Te refieres a una orden en cada cruce?

Eso explicaría la cantidad de órdenes que produce, y que con un minuto de diferencia abra un corto y un largo con el mismo precio de entrada.

Así sin probarlo ese sistema irá muy bien como dices con mucha volatilidad y mercado lateral, pero en una tendencia fuerte, ¿no se iría a tomar por saco? Hay operaciones que parece que directamente no tienen stop, o el stop está bastante más alejado de esos 30 pips. He visto hasta 80 pips en alguna operación con pérdidas.


----------



## kosmik (23 Ene 2013)

Por lo que he podido ver del código hasta ahora, usa fibonacci y algún tipo de algoritmo que necesito tiempo para descifrar.

Ninguna orden lleva stop, pero a veces si que hay que cerrar alguna posición manualmente cuando se te queda colgada y se te acaba el apalancamiento para poder seguir abriendo y cubrir las que ya están. Por otro lado, digamos que al llegar a, por ejemplo un 40% de drawdown del capital inicial, se cerrarían todas las posiciones en pérdida. Total, si ganas un 3000% en unos días, te da igual cerrar un 40% de vez en cuando.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (23 Ene 2013)

Recomiendan alguna página de simulaciones en especial en la que poder llevar a cabo estos pasos?
(Disculpen la simplicidad de la pregunta...)


----------



## DEREC (23 Ene 2013)

No os hagais ilusiones, el santo grial del trading NO EXISTE¡¡.

Viendo las estadisticas ya lleva un 32% de drawdown en solo 20 dias de trading. Lo mas probable es que arruine la cuenta en breve.


----------



## Rexter (23 Ene 2013)

DEREC dijo:


> No os hagais ilusiones, el santo grial del trading NO EXISTE¡¡.
> 
> Viendo las estadisticas ya lleva un 32% de drawdown en solo 20 dias de trading. Lo mas probable es que arruine la cuenta en breve.



¿Qué es el drawdown? es que no estoy nada puesto en forex ni en sistemas automáticos.


----------



## afloress (23 Ene 2013)

Cuales medias móviles se utilizan y en cual TF?
Gracias



bankiero dijo:


> De todas formas no es muy complicado de sacar el sistema:
> 
> Ordenes de compra/venta con la media móvil de 5 minutos y la de 10 minutos.
> Ordenes no superiores a 1/50 del capital inicial: 0.10x100 está bien.
> ...


----------



## kosmik (23 Ene 2013)

Bueno, ya llevo un 1500% entre EU y GJ, aunque tengo como un 20% de drawdown flotante, de operaciones abiertas en negativo. Si llega al 40% chapo todo y empiezo de nuevo.


----------



## Hacendado (23 Ene 2013)

¿Que tecnología se usa para programar robots de trading? ¿Hay plataformas para automatizar acciones?


----------



## Pirro (23 Ene 2013)

Unos rendimientos tan acojonantes con un drawdown relativamente bajo en un principio y que a medida que pasa el tiempo se agranda.

Sin ser un experto en la materia es de suponer que la estrategia monetaria del robot se basa en una combinación de antimartingala/martingala, es decir abrir operaciones con un riesgo moderado o bajo e ir incrementando el riesgo a medida que se vayan ganando operaciones consecutivamente. 

Ej: Arriesgamos 1 en cada trade para ganar 1. Si se pierde se mantiene el riesgo (1), si se gana se duplica la apuesta y así hasta que se pierda o se gane un numero preprogramado de trades seguidos. Lo que llama la martingala inversa.

Como la estadística y la ley de los grandes números no falla, siempre se llegará a un número de trades perdidos "inasumible" y para compensar las pérdidas latentes y seguir en crecimiento, pues martingala clásica, es decir ir doblando el riesgo en cada trade perdido para recuperarse y vuelta a empezar con la martingala inversa.

Es obvio que TODOS los robots forex se desmoronan y revientan la cuenta por una sencilla razón: Si no lo hicieran acabarían absorviendo una cantidad de masa monetaria inasumible para nuestro sistema económico y en última instancia acapararía la totalidad del mercado forex...o lo que es lo mismo, el afortunado dueño tendría casi todo em dinero del mundo reventando el mercado. Seria el fin del capitalismo, o al menos del dinero FIAT. La cosa está en apearse a tiempo co la vida resuelta....

Salu2


----------



## malayoscuro (23 Ene 2013)

una pregunta sin maldad:

En esta plataforma no se pagan comisiones de compra/venta o por abrir o cerrar posiciones?

Es que no sé, el coste de abrir y cerrar 3.000 operaciones no es despreciable en el mundo real.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lugarejo (23 Ene 2013)

Ganan con el spread (diferencia) entre compra y venta que existe en la cotización que te ofrecen en la plataforma que uses.


----------



## juancho (23 Ene 2013)

Pirro dijo:


> Unos rendimientos tan acojonantes con un drawdown relativamente bajo en un principio y que a medida que pasa el tiempo se agranda.
> 
> Sin ser un experto en la materia es de suponer que la estrategia monetaria del robot se basa en una combinación de antimartingala/martingala, es decir abrir operaciones con un riesgo moderado o bajo e ir incrementando el riesgo a medida que se vayan ganando operaciones consecutivamente.
> 
> ...



La de jugadores que han sido fagocitados en los casinos,apuestas y demas por usar la dichosa martingala....:ouch:


----------



## afloress (23 Ene 2013)

Amigos, me podrían pasar el EA para probarlo y ver si realmente se obtienen buenos beneficios como indican, gracias de antemano.
E-mail: aldrin.flores@gmail.com


----------



## Newbie (23 Ene 2013)

A mi también me gustaría probarlo, opero regularmente con CFDs, mandadme MP para daros mis datos de contacto por favor.


----------



## afloress (24 Ene 2013)

Hola de nuevo, todavía no he recibido el EA para probarlo y ver que otras cosas se le pueden sacar.
Si alguna alma caritativa me lo puede pasar se lo agradecería montones.
Saludos
E-mail: aldrin.flores@gmail.com


----------



## sistemaEA (25 Ene 2013)

Hola a todos!

Lo de que tienen el EA es una broma del usuario, que aquí son todos muy bromistas.

Mi sistema no es como dices, es más, puede ganar 10 pips o incluso en 200! Y no usa martingalas. Efectivamente se puede usar en acciones ahora mismo lo estoy probando en telefónica. 

También quiero recordar que aunque mi sistema tenga el DD que ven, es porque como dije en mi foro uso bastante "riesgo" y eso se puede modificar simplemente configurándolo, la cuenta de momento no me estalla y tengo ya 60.000 €, ni me va a estallar tampoco mientras no me exceda. Además si estalla es por falta de margen y no tanto por pérdidas acumuladas. Me gusta la expectación de los buitres pensando que este sistema lo tendrían de manera gratuita, se ve que al menos sí hay interesados. La manera de tener este sistema gratis puede ser ayudándome a hacer negocios con el, como montando fondos pamm y cosas así, si les interesa de verdad en mi foro o en skype pueden contactarme.

Regreso el 28 de vacaciones y tendré mucho mas tiempo para atenderles.

Un placer leerles, hasta mas tarde!


----------



## Gouel (25 Ene 2013)

Joder, es que no tiene a todos en ascuas. Un autentico Mirlo Blanco capaz de sacarnos de la pobreza sin esfuerzo alguno.
A ver, es evidente - parece - que funciona, pero aún así no puedo evitar cierta semejanza con los anuncios de la teletienda.

Productos milagrosos que sin esfuerzo alguno son capaces de darnos el fisico de Arnold, el pelo de Elvis o la comida de Adriá.

Demasiado bueno para ser cierto?

Ojalá que no.


----------



## djun (25 Ene 2013)

Lo interesante es saber cómo crear una cuenta o fondo PAMM en el que todos pudiéramos participar de este Sistema de Inversión de trading.

¿Alguien sabe cómo se puede crear esa cuenta o fondo PAMM. O la mejor manera de hacerlo?.


----------



## Rexter (25 Ene 2013)

No habrá ni pocos testimonios en internet de sistemas de este tipo que en 6 meses te hacen un 14.000% y luego en dos o tres semanas se cargan todo lo invertido.
Las grandes fortunas se han hecho todas en la bolsa no en el FOREX


----------



## DEREC (25 Ene 2013)

djun dijo:


> Lo interesante es saber cómo crear una cuenta o fondo PAMM en el que todos pudiéramos participar de este Sistema de Inversión de trading.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cómo se puede crear esa cuenta o fondo PAMM. O la mejor manera de hacerlo?.



Os van a deplumar a todos como pardillos. :ouch:


----------



## kosmik (25 Ene 2013)

Ya he llegado al 3200% con el mismo riesgo y pares. Un 35% de drawdown. La semana que viene subo el riesgo a ver cuanto aguanta hasta reventar la demo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Ene 2013)

sistemaEA dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Lo de que tienen el EA es una broma del usuario, que aquí son todos muy bromistas.
> 
> ...



Puede estallar porque haya un crack en el par de divisas en el que estés operando. Así se arruínaron los fondos cuánticos de USA cuando la crisis de los derivados. Como son sistemas antitendenciales, al producirse una fuerte oscilación del par cotizado hacia un sentido el sistema se arruína.
Digamos que si una divisa cae de golpe el sistema lanza multitud de ordenes de compra, lo que te hace perder todo si la divisa no rebota. ::
Como los crack de bolsa son raros, se puede corregir este problema poniendo no mucho dinero de una vez, por ejemplo de 1000 a 10000, retirar.
En ese caso el sistema de trading cuántico puede ser muy ganador a la larga. :8:
Por eso se dice que el Santo Grial de Trading NO EXISTE, matemáticamente no hay forma posible de ganar dinero muy rápido sin asumir un riesgo muy grande. :XX:


----------



## kosmik (25 Ene 2013)

djun dijo:


> Lo interesante es saber cómo crear una cuenta o fondo PAMM en el que todos pudiéramos participar de este Sistema de Inversión de trading.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cómo se puede crear esa cuenta o fondo PAMM. O la mejor manera de hacerlo?.



PAMM PANAMERICANO, TU DINERO EN MI MANO.::


----------



## djun (25 Ene 2013)

kosmik dijo:


> PAMM PANAMERICANO, TU DINERO EN MI MANO.::



¿No existen cuentas o fondos PAMM que sean fiables, que cumplan con lo estipulado: si el fondo pierde, pierdes, o si el fondo gana también ganas? ¿En ningún país? ¿Con ningún broker?
No digo que no haya riesgos, pero ¿no existe ninguna cuenta PAMM de ningún broker, en ningún país, que sea fiable y que te dé los rendimientos positivos o negativos que obtenga y que hayan sido pactados?


----------



## djun (25 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> No habrá ni pocos testimonios en internet de sistemas de este tipo que en 6 meses te hacen un 14.000% y luego en dos o tres semanas se cargan todo lo invertido.
> Las grandes fortunas se han hecho todas en la bolsa no en el FOREX



Vamos a ver. Si yo tengo un sistema que en 6 meses me dá un 14.000% y después se desploma, pues es un éxito asegurado. Sólo hay que dejarlo funcionar 2, 3 ó 4 meses y cerrar. Antes de que llegue a desplomarse, cierras y vuelves a empezar desde el principio. Así ganas aunque "sólo" sea un 4.000%, por ejemplo. 

Es decir, habiendo multiplicado por 41 mi inversión inicial podré recomenzar a invertir 41 veces y aunque sólo invierta durante un mes el sistema me dará mucho, muchísimo. No creo que nadie lo mantenga durante 6 meses hasta perderlo todo, como tú dices. No tiene sentido.

No creo que haya muchos sistemas de esos. Esos sistemas son éxitos seguros, garantizados. Sólo hay que gestionar el riesgo y los plazos de inversión. Es lo que comenta *bankiero*


----------



## kosmik (25 Ene 2013)

Nadie ha dicho que las cuentas PAMM de brokers fiables, no son fiables. Otra cosa son las manos que manejen esas cuentas.


----------



## djun (25 Ene 2013)

Sí. Pero también habrá algunos gestores de dichas cuentas, algunos traders, que serán mínimamente honrados. No todos serán ladrones. Puede que la mayoría, pero no todos. 

Se trata de averiguar cuales son los brokers y los traders que cumplen con lo pactado, y que no engañan o no roban.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Ene 2013)

Yo no me atrevería a abrir un fondo PAMM aunque tuviera un sistema ganador.
No se debería asumir riesgo con el dinero de los demás sino cada uno el suyo.
::


----------



## sistemaEA (25 Ene 2013)

+44% gana el PAMM en Pepperstone en 1 día.

Albert Grienstein Pepperstone PAMM - FXSTAT

Efectivamente no es mi dinero, pero como era una prueba ya que soy nuevos en pamms, también indiqué en el foro que si se pierde el capital yo me responsabilizo de devolverlo.

Que tengan feliz fin de semana.


----------



## kosmik (25 Ene 2013)

djun dijo:


> Sí. Pero también habrá algunos gestores de dichas cuentas, algunos traders, que serán mínimamente honrados. No todos serán ladrones. Puede que la mayoría, pero no todos.
> 
> Se trata de averiguar cuales son los brokers y los traders que cumplen con lo pactado, y que no engañan o no roban.



Sobre los brokers no es difícil encontrar fiables. Hay que mirar que estén regulados (NFA, FSA), que no estén en paraísos fiscales, que tengan muchos clientes y liquidez y alguna cosa más.

Sobre dejar tu dinero en las zarpas de un desconocido, te invito a que reflexiones:

Caso 1 - Tengo un sistema que me da buenos beneficios, pero no se cuando dejará de funcionar. Voy a buscarme 4 pringuis me que dejen su dinero y cuando quiebre la cuenta yo no quiero saber nada.

Caso 2 - Tengo un sistema que me da buenos beneficios y la buena racha me va a durar foreva. ¿Me voy a meter en líos de manejar cuentas si ya me estoy sacando una pastaza?. No.

Caso 3 - Tengo un sistema que me da buenos beneficios y la buena racha me va a durar foreva. Como soy más bueno que Teresa de Calcuta, voy a abrir unas PAMM para ayudar a los pobrecitos. :bla:

Hay más opciones, tantas como imaginación tenga el susodicho.


----------



## afloress (25 Ene 2013)

KOSMIK, TE AGRADEZCO MUCHO POR NO HABERME PASADO EL EA QUE SUPUESTAMENTE ENCONTRASTE EN NO SE DONDE Y TE CREES DUEÑO DEL MISMO.
TEN CUIDADO Y POR ORGULLOSO Y PREPOTENTE NO VAYAS A PERDER TODO CON TU SANTO GRIAL.
AMIGOS, QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA POR MONTONES A TODOS.
Amigo "sistemaEA", si realmente te funciona el EA mejor sácale el máximo provecho tú solo, ya que si por ayudar a los demás el EA pierde de un día para otro nadie te lo va agradecer.
MUCHAS BENDICIONES A TODOS Y ME DESPIDO YA QUE NUNCA VOLVERÉ A ESTE FORO, YA QUE SE SUPONE QUE EL MISMO ES PARA AYUDARSE ENTRE TODOS Y NO PARA QUE UN TAL FULANO "KOSMIK" SE CREA DUEÑO Y SEÑOR DE UN TAL EA QUE QUIEN SABE DONDE LO SACÓ. MEJOR TENGAN MUCHO CUIDADO Y CAUTELA.
SALUDOS


----------



## kosmik (25 Ene 2013)

Nuestro querido LoL siempre aparece cuando menos te lo esperas.


----------



## djun (25 Ene 2013)

*bankiero*,
Todos los Fondos de inversión registrados en la CNMV asumen el riesgo de sus inversiones con el dinero de los demás. De los partícipes. 
Los bancos también asumen su riesgo con el dinero de los demás. Todos son ladrones. Todos roban. Cuando quiebran se les rescata con el dinero de los demás. 


*kosmik*,
La realidad es que existen cuentas PAMM. ¿Algunos con su sistema querrán ayudar? No, seguramente no. Quizás quieran ganar mas, o quizás quieran hacerse famosos y demostrar que su sistema es bueno, o quizá para ellos no es un gran lío manejar cuentas pamm. Algunos serán engaños o estafas. Pero no todo son engaños. Porque ahí están. Hay cuentas que funcionan, algunos comentan que funcionan razonablemente. 

Yo no quiero dejar el dinero a nadie desconocido, pero la realidad es que casi todos tenemos el dinero en el banco, y esos son chorizos perdidos. Y el dinero, al final, también se lo quedan ellos. Ellos y Hacienda.


----------



## djun (25 Ene 2013)

De todas formas tengamos en cuenta que en este hilo alguien, Alberto, trata de demostrar que su Sistema es bueno. Y parece que es bueno. Y eso no lo consigue demostrar cualquiera. 
También supongo que ese rendimiento no se puede mantener mucho tiempo. Pero eso puede ser cuestión de administrar ese riesgo por parte de cada uno. E ir retirando una parte para así no perderlo todo. E incluso ganar.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Ene 2013)

sistemaEA dijo:


> +44% gana el PAMM en Pepperstone en 1 día.
> 
> Albert Grienstein Pepperstone PAMM - FXSTAT
> 
> ...



No vendas tu sistema. En vez de eso puedes ayudar a los pequeños inversores con las cuentas PAMM. Puedes ser como Robin Hood.


----------



## SHARKHAN (25 Ene 2013)

Hay un EA que se llama Fitful_13, que en Eur-dolar en 1H convierte 10.000 en 400.000 desde el año 2010. Probad y darme las gracias 

Edito:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7o8q3tocj3w1ry8/FitFul_13.mq4

De nada :o


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Ene 2013)

djun dijo:


> *bankiero*,
> Todos los Fondos de inversión registrados en la CNMV asumen el riesgo de sus inversiones con el dinero de los demás. De los partícipes.
> Los bancos también asumen su riesgo con el dinero de los demás. Todos son ladrones. Todos roban. Cuando quiebran se les rescata con el dinero de los demás.



Soy el primero al que le molesta tener dinero en el banco para que ellos se lucren y al final del año pagarme una miseria de %, y además ya está más que demostrado que los bancos/cajas crean burbujas que cuando estallan perjudican a toda la sociedad . Por eso estudio trading, para si tengo un dinero ahorrado poderle sacar el máximo % , de lo contrario mejor gastármelo. ienso:


----------



## kosmik (25 Ene 2013)

djun dijo:


> *kosmik*,
> La realidad es que existen cuentas PAMM. ¿Algunos con su sistema querrán ayudar? No, seguramente no. Quizás quieran ganar mas, o quizás quieran hacerse famosos y demostrar que su sistema es bueno, o quizá para ellos no es un gran lío manejar cuentas pamm. Algunos serán engaños o estafas. Pero no todo son engaños. Porque ahí están. Hay cuentas que funcionan, algunos comentan que funcionan razonablemente.
> 
> Yo no quiero dejar el dinero a nadie desconocido, pero la realidad es que casi todos tenemos el dinero en el banco, y esos son chorizos perdidos. Y el dinero, al final, también se lo quedan ellos. Ellos y Hacienda.



Pues ya estás tardando en meter dinero en un fondo PAMM de esos que dicen que funcionan, y luego nos cuentas.

Sobre la gentuza de los bancos y hacienda estoy de acuerdo, y añado a los politicuchos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Ene 2013)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Hay un EA que se llama Fitful_13, que en Eur-dolar en 1H convierte 10.000 en 400.000 desde el año 2010. Probad y darme las gracias
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...



Su gráfica no me convence nada es una martingala de libro. :: :XX:


----------



## kosmik (25 Ene 2013)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Hay un EA que se llama Fitful_13, que en Eur-dolar en 1H convierte 10.000 en 400.000 desde el año 2010. Probad y darme las gracias
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...



Iba a abrir el meta, pero ni me molesto ...

FitFul_13

EDIT: Maricón, te me has adelantado.


----------



## kosmik (25 Ene 2013)

Show me the money ...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Ene 2013)

Expert Advisors

Los experts de esta página funcionan bastante bien.
Claro que hay que saber configurarlos sino pueden armar una escabechina. 
Hay uno que hace trading automático basado en noticias, estoy a ver si me entero de como funciona para poder parametrizarlo. ::
Worldwide Invest - Forex Forum
Es algo como el prototipo que quieren hacer en Indra. :Aplauso:


----------



## kosmik (26 Ene 2013)

¿Alguien ha visto el hostión?. Hay un bajón en el equity de 6000% a 900% más o menos.


----------



## digipl (26 Ene 2013)

Suponiendo que este EA sea real, y no un fake como muchos pensamos, sería tremendamente fácil hacerse millonario con un mínimo de gestión de riesgo.

Si estas ganando, por ejemplo, un cien por cien diario de media bastaría con que cerrases todas las posiciones automáticamente al llegar a un drawdown del 50%. Si no tienes la mala suerte de palmar el primer día, con lo que perderias la mitad de tu inversión, los beneficios que conseguirás es una fórmula matemática ((inversion*2^n)/2) donde n son los días continuos que has ido ganando. Con que ganes 5 dias, aunque el sexto pierdas la mitad, e inviertas por ejemplo 1000€, tendrás al final 8000€. Con que vuelvas a hacer la misma jugada con solo la mitad de esos 8000€ puedes aumentar tu capital de forma exponencial y con dinero de sobra para repetir la jugada varias veces.

Esto es sólo un ejemplo. Puede haber miles de diferentes formas de gestionar correctamente un EA ganador.

Lo verdaderamente difícil es tener ese EA ganador.

Sobre esos EA que encuentras por ahí y dan resultados cojonudos al hacer backtest perder toda esperanza. Al final ninguno funciona realmente.


----------



## kosmik (26 Ene 2013)

Sí, eso mismo comenté yo en otro post. Si se pierde un 40% se empieza de nuevo y listo.

Sobre los backtests, está claro que resultados pasados no garantizan los mismos resultados en el futuro, y menos aún de EA's comerciales que suelen estar sobreoptimizados o se ha hecho "hard coded".

A parte de eso, se podría hablar de metaquotes y sus prácticas sospechosas, pero ese ya es otro tema.

Personalmente me quedo con el trading técnico manual sin indicadores "mágicos" y un buen MM. Todos los días un par de horas en la sesión europea y no hace falta más.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Ene 2013)

kosmik dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto el hostión?. Hay un bajón en el equity de 6000% a 900% más o menos.



Eso lo hace porque ha retirado fondos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Ene 2013)

digipl dijo:


> Suponiendo que este EA sea real, y no un fake como muchos pensamos, sería tremendamente fácil hacerse millonario con un mínimo de gestión de riesgo.
> 
> Si estas ganando, por ejemplo, un cien por cien diario de media bastaría con que cerrases todas las posiciones automáticamente al llegar a un drawdown del 50%. Si no tienes la mala suerte de palmar el primer día, con lo que perderias la mitad de tu inversión, los beneficios que conseguirás es una fórmula matemática ((inversion*2^n)/2) donde n son los días continuos que has ido ganando. Con que ganes 5 dias, aunque el sexto pierdas la mitad, e inviertas por ejemplo 1000€, tendrás al final 8000€. Con que vuelvas a hacer la misma jugada con solo la mitad de esos 8000€ puedes aumentar tu capital de forma exponencial y con dinero de sobra para repetir la jugada varias veces.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es real, las operaciones cerradas están a la vista y cualquera las puede analizar. Pero tambien creo que le han favorecido mucho los mercados laterales que han habido este mes, en una tendencia fuerte este sistema me parece muy peligroso. ::


----------



## kosmik (26 Ene 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Eso lo hace porque ha retirado fondos.



Ah, ok, pero en withdrawals pone 0.::


----------



## I.kant III (26 Ene 2013)

Muchas cuentas de Enero 2013 veo en este hilo. Curioso.

¿En qué lenguajes se programan estos "bots"?


----------



## enda (26 Ene 2013)

I.kant III dijo:


> Muchas cuentas de Enero 2013 veo en este hilo. Curioso.
> 
> ¿En qué lenguajes se programan estos "bots"?



MQL4, MQL5


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Ene 2013)

kosmik dijo:


> Ah, ok, pero en withdrawals pone 0.::



Creo que la página tarda en actualizar ese dato. ienso:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Feb 2013)

De momento les han parado el Fondo de Alparti con 1,5 M euros y no se sabe nada al respecto. De esta alguno se tira de un puente. ::


----------



## Rober7 (1 Feb 2013)

kosmik dijo:


> Este es un backtest de este sistema.¿Que opináis?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 54851



En el BT tiene una configuración diferente.

Creo que se cual es el patrón principal del sistema.


----------



## Rober7 (1 Feb 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> De momento les han parado el Fondo de Alparti con 1,5 M euros y no se sabe nada al respecto. De esta alguno se tira de un puente. ::



Jejeje, el chaval este puede que sea un genio, pero de lo mas ingenuo, ganar de una tacada lo que quiere ganar es dar demasiado el cante, sería más inteligente hacerlo de manera mas diversificada.

El dinero en las manos de un tonto solo puede acabar de una forma....."volando".


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Feb 2013)

Rober7 dijo:


> En el BT tiene una configuración diferente.
> 
> Creo que se cual es el patrón principal del sistema.



Cual es? Queremos de saber.


----------



## Rober7 (2 Feb 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Cual es? Queremos de saber.



Hay que dar las gracias a la ingenuidad del chico por mostrarnos sus operaciones (aunque parece que se ha dado cuenta de su grave error y las tenga ahora ocultas) y darnos la posibilidad de abrirnos los ojos a unos sistemas que desconocíamos, digo sistemas porque utiliza varios sistemas a la vez.

Ahi estoy dedicandole horas.

Recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Rober7 (3 Feb 2013)

Tonto no es, en absoluto, si es bastante ingenuo, pero claro uno cuando le viene la riqueza espabila y se hace pillo.

El hace eso porque en XTB no le devolvian su dinero ganado.

Es un chico que tiene un historial grande por los foros, por provocador, charlatan, y resulta que se ha sacado un grupo de sistemas bestialmente ganador, pero la manera en la cual se ha dado ha conocer ha sido de lo más ignorante, pero como comento uno espabila, aunque como todo hay que ver a medio plazo o largo plazo como acaba todo, si deja de aparecer por los foros será una señal que realmente el chico ha triunfado.


----------



## bichovis (3 Feb 2013)

Yo no entiendo porqué un broker te echa si tienes muchos beneficios. Se supone que cobras un dinero que has ganado del mercado, no del broker; encima si haces muchos movimientos para ganar ese dinero mejor para el, gana con cada compra y cada venta. ¿no?

Por cierto, ¿aún se puede ver los movimientos de este hombre en algún lado?, por curiosidad.


----------



## Rober7 (3 Feb 2013)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Lo que no te entiendo es porqué varios sistemas y no uno como dice. Si me explicas sería maravilloso gracias.



Lo que sería maravilloso es que el chico pusiera a la venta su sistema por un modelico precio , lastima que no vaya a ocurrir, toca currarselo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Feb 2013)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Lo que no te entiendo es porqué varios sistemas y no uno como dice. Si me explicas sería maravilloso gracias.



Es posible que el sistema opere con dos algoritmos o mas en vez de uno solo.
El algoritmo que se le adjudica a car par de divisas se decide discrecionalmente.
Hacer un algoritmo ganador en todas las gráficas es imposible, tiene más sentido por ejemplo tener un algoritmo para EUR/USD y otro para GBP/JPY.


----------



## NeoPepito (3 Feb 2013)

Rober7 dijo:


> Lo que sería maravilloso es que el chico pusiera a la venta su sistema por un modelico precio , lastima que no vaya a ocurrir, toca currarselo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Por una casualidad usted no haría capturas de las operaciones cerradas del amigo "Albert" cuando las tuvo abiertas? Yo no hice en su momento, y pasé varios días estudiándolas y ahora no tengo acceso a ellas.....
Sino, había un backtest por aquí rulando no? Es que el archivo adjunto del post también ha desaparecido :


----------



## Bistrol (4 Feb 2013)

Si alguien tiene capturas de operaciones abiertas nos sería de mucha ayuda...


----------



## Bistrol (4 Feb 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> ¿Qué es el drawdown? es que no estoy nada puesto en forex ni en sistemas automáticos.



Es el dinero que tienes en operaciones abiertas.

Puede ser positivo, si el resultado de la suma de las operaciones abiertas es positivo; o negativo si dicho resultado es negativo.

Se le llama también flotante pero suena menos modenno...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Feb 2013)

Bistrol dijo:


> Si alguien tiene capturas de operaciones abiertas nos sería de mucha ayuda...



Yo las tenía pero las borré.


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Feb 2013)

Estais diciendo que esto es real? Podriamos secuestrarle y obligarle a multiplicar nuestro dinero??


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Feb 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Estais diciendo que esto es real? Podriamos secuestrarle y obligarle a multiplicar nuestro dinero??



Pues lo puede decir Trading Metales que se habrá sacado unos 80K en una semana. 
Todavía estais a tiempo de forraros con el PAMM de IBFX, yo no puedo porque no llego a capitales tan elevados como piden para invertir. ::
Vendo sistema automatico &bull; Ver Tema - Fondo PAMM en IBFX Australia


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Feb 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Pues lo puede decir Trading Metales que se habrá sacado unos 80K en una semana.
> Todavía estais a tiempo de forraros con el PAMM de IBFX, yo no puedo porque no llego a capitales tan elevados como piden para invertir. ::
> Vendo sistema automatico &bull; Ver Tema - Fondo PAMM en IBFX Australia



Si fuese verdad, este tipo estaría en Guantanamo o algún tipo de centro de detencion ultrasecreto israeli ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Feb 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Si fuese verdad, este tipo estaría en Guantanamo o algún tipo de centro de detencion ultrasecreto israeli ::



Veremos como acaba. 
Pero con las cantidades que pretende ganar desapercibido no va a pasar.


----------



## bichovis (4 Feb 2013)

TradingMetales dijo:


> algo mas de 200K que me he sacado sin contar comisiones, para poneros los dientes largos
> 
> pero ahora no me dejan entrar en el de IBFX, así que creo que ya perdí mi oportunidad. Realicé un retiro de Alpari pero todavía no me ha llegado, en 2 días cantaré victoria.



Venga hombre, no pongas el sistema pero al menos cuelga los movimientos para que los demás podamos sacar alguna idea y probar del pastel...


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Feb 2013)

Hay una película de Arofonsky, sobre un tío que inventa un sistema parecido y le intenta matar una secta de judíos...

Quizas por eso no sabemos nada mas. ienso:


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (17 Feb 2013)

Refloto; este silencio escama... Para bien o para mal, no se, y tenemos los dientes largos!
¿Hay alguna novedad del sistema? ¿Trading Metales ha cantado victoria?


----------



## Buryni (17 Feb 2013)

bichovis dijo:


> Yo no entiendo porqué un broker te echa si tienes muchos beneficios. Se supone que cobras un dinero que has ganado del mercado, no del broker; encima si haces muchos movimientos para ganar ese dinero mejor para el, gana con cada compra y cada venta. ¿no?
> 
> Por cierto, ¿aún se puede ver los movimientos de este hombre en algún lado?, por curiosidad.



Eso ocurre porque hay varios tipos de brokers, la inmensa mayoría son Market makers (como son Alpari UK y ThinkForex, los dos que uso en cuentas reales). Estos son los que generan mercado, resumiendo la definición no estas comprando directamente al mercado sino que lo haces con el broker. Creo que se basan en la idea de que el 95% de los usuario pierden dinero, asi que por cada operación que tu habras ellos hacen una exactamente igual pero contraria, cuando tu cierras ellos cierran. 

Ya de por si se llevan el spread, pero además ganan cuanto más pierdes.

Otro ejemplo de libro es eToro, con su música de sirenas para novatos.

Por otro lado, que se sabe nuevo de este EA? yo uso dos EAs y por ahora me dan beneficios, pocos pero me dan, si todo esto es verdad no tendría problema en incluir este EA a mi cartera jajajaj


----------



## NeoPepito (17 Feb 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> Por otro lado, que se sabe nuevo de este EA? yo uso dos EAs y por ahora me dan beneficios, pocos pero me dan, si todo esto es verdad no tendría problema en incluir este EA a mi cartera jajajaj



Rúlate esos EAs :XX:


----------



## Rober7 (19 Feb 2013)

Este chico primero nos hace creer que tiene un sistema que gana un 100% diario, despues nos hace creer que monta fondos y que ciertos inversores se lucran con él, despues monta un circo el solito haciendose pasar por diversos personajes(samanthas, secretarias, catalanes nacionalistas, payasos, indigentes, oscar's, mc queen, joseluises, brokers fraudulentos, etccc), una vez nos hace creer que hay gente en su contra monta un foro al que le llama "vip" , y como gancho nos dice que nos registremos y tendremos acceso a unas supuestas operaciones de su flamante sistema, ingenuamente habrá quien cegado por la ambición le facilitará los datos que pide, y que es lo siguiente?....... pronto lo sabremos, seguramente ya hay unos cuantos que han sido estafados por este sujeto, solo falta esperar que se amplie el numero de estafados por este individuo para que haya una probabilidad mayor de que algun estafado salga a la palestra. No le den vueltas al coco, esto es un fraude.


----------



## John Galt 007 (19 Feb 2013)

Si alguien entiende del tema, podríamos localizarlo vía internete. Yo también quiero un 100% diario. He hecho unos cálculos y en unos meses tendría dinero suficiente para ser nombrado Dios.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Feb 2013)

Algo como un 500% de ROI diario es imposible de creer.
Si un sistema así fuese posible enseguida quebrarían todos los mercados.


----------



## John Galt 007 (19 Feb 2013)

Quizas con varios superordenadores conectados entre si y metiendo todos los números que salen en la Biblia seria posible crear un sistema perfecto, que permita a su poseedor tener un dominio total sobre el mundo civilizado.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Feb 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Quizas con varios superordenadores conectados entre si y metiendo todos los números que salen en la Biblia seria posible crear un sistema perfecto, que permita a su poseedor tener un dominio total sobre el mundo civilizado.



Matrix? 

Por cierto aprovecho para comentar que ya existe un PAMM abierto del Sistema a partir de 500 dólares.
Interesados apuntarse aquí:
http://pamm.hotforex.com/en/fund-manager-details.html?l=58974123512456235467640&usermode=0#
Saludos! ::


----------



## Aprendizdetodo (26 Feb 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Matrix?
> 
> Por cierto aprovecho para comentar que ya existe un PAMM abierto del Sistema a partir de 500 dólares.
> Interesados apuntarse aquí:
> ...



Pues yo estoy planteando entrar pero me gustar feedback de TradingMetales a ver de como rentable le fue, si tuvo algun inconveniente para recuperar el dinero y darnos un poco de feedback a ver de como fue el trato, la comunicación y tal. Solo por saber un poco donde entro y que trato esperar, vamos 

Un saludo,
Aprendizdetodo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Feb 2013)

Yo me lo estoy pensando.
El sistema ya ha dado un rendimiento del 100% diario en varios brokers diferentes y PAMMS de 250.000 euros mínimo.
Hasta ahora sólo han podido invertir en esto carteras muy potentes.

El broker tampoco tiene mala pinta, tiene su propio servicio de banca offshore (Islas Mauricio) con tarjetas de débito propias. En Europa no es muy conocido pero en el sudeste asiático lo usan bastante.

Además tienen más fondos PAMMS donde se puede invertir, aunque a nivel de PAMMS Alpari NZ/RU está mucho mejor.

Lo único malo es que el creador del sistema es un poco avaricioso y lo quiere empezar con al menos 1 millón de euros, es demasiado dinero y eso hace que paren el fondo enseguida. La comisión es el 30% sobre ganancias. ::


----------



## Aprendizdetodo (26 Feb 2013)

Yo también lo he estado siguiente por curiosidad desde mediados de Enero, no pude entrar en ningun PAMM previo con poco capital para probar y ver si me daba confianza así que me he dedicado a ir revisando como iba el tema, beneficios y tal. Como de bolsa no tengo ni idea tampoco me tira mucho la opción de entrarle fuerte pero con uno de estos de poco capital inicial igual le daba una oportunidad. Luego me preocupa el tema de como se crea la cuenta, como se envia, como devuelve el dinero aquí y como se declara (¿rendimiento del capital al 21%?). Y si, el tema del 30% de comision es un poco heavy pero parece ser que si meten dinero varios referidos te bajan la comisión. Si ese fuese el caso igual lío a un para para probar y entrar todos con el mínimo a ver como rula. O no, pero queria esperar a ver si el compañero TradingMetales daba buenas referencias de él y comentaba la experiencia a ver como le habia ido y que le habia parecido.

Un saludo,
Aprendizdetodo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Feb 2013)

Métodos de pago/cobro tienes estos:
CashU
Liberty Reserve
Moneybookers
Neteller
Perfect Money
Tarjetas de crédito
Transferencia bancaria
WebMoney


----------



## Chamorro (27 Feb 2013)

Son muchas las horas que he dedicado al estudio de sus operaciones.
He descubierto la logica de su sistema.
No soy programador, estoy interesado en tener un socio que sea programador, discreto y a ser posible que resida en las provincias de Valencia o Alicante, ya que considero que es un tema que habría que tratarlo personalmente.
Preferiría el contacto por MP.
Un saludo.


----------



## Chamorro (27 Feb 2013)

Dejo mi mail, será más ágil todo.

hecisapau@yahoo.es

Un saludo.


----------



## FreddyForex (28 Feb 2013)

I decode the SistemaEA Albert Grienstein and i sell it, contact me at freddy.forex@live.com


----------



## FreddyForex (28 Feb 2013)

Yo decodificar el SistemaEA Albert Grienstein y lo vendo, ponerse en contacto conmigo en freddy.forex@live.com


----------



## Toctocquienes (28 Feb 2013)

¿Porqué aún no se le ha borrado la cuenta a este majadero?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Feb 2013)

Parece ser que ahora van a salir imitadores del sistema de debajo de las piedras.


----------



## sistemaEA (28 Feb 2013)

Dudo mucho que hayan podido copiarme el sistema, y no me hago responsable de posibles estafas realizadas por el tal Fredy y el de mas arriba.

PD: Robert7, eres un idiota y un envidioso, sigue lanzando mierda que me resbala, y la próxima vienes con argumentos sólidos, no con comentarios absurdos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Feb 2013)

Imitadores, gente que te odia, etc.
Ya eres popular!
[YOUTUBE]_Z5-P9v3F8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Feb 2013)

Joder, esto ya ni hace gracia ni nada. Estos frikis-estafadores son cada vez mas patéticos.

Prefiero que venga Samantha, la secretaria cachonda.


----------



## kosmik (28 Feb 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Joder, esto ya ni hace gracia ni nada. Estos frikis-estafadores son cada vez mas patéticos.
> 
> Prefiero que venga *Samantha, la secretaria cachonda.*


----------



## Rober7 (28 Feb 2013)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Alberto pasa de ellos, seguro que no tienen ni idea, relájate hombre!
> 
> Ya sabemos que el Robert es un idiota eso quedó claro hace mucho tiempo, no te des mala sangre y sigue ganando dinero.



Hola Tradingmetales (ay que diga Alberto)...."a buen entendedor, pocas palabras bastan"......


----------



## Pesado (28 Feb 2013)

Que vaya por delante que yo no entiendo prácticamente nada de trading ni de sistemas automáticos.

Pero si se ofrece una participación en un fondo PAMM, del cual el administrador (el supuesto Alberto) no puede realizar retiros de fondos de ningún tipo...qué timo puede haber ahí?


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Feb 2013)

Acabo de inventar una nueva palabra:

Estafatroll

ej. Este hilo fue abierto por un estafatroll.


----------



## Buryni (28 Feb 2013)

el mundo está lleno de oportunistas y criticones... seguid así si señor...


----------



## kosmik (28 Feb 2013)

Rober7 dijo:


> Hola *Tradingmetales (ay que diga Alberto)*...."a buen entendedor, pocas palabras bastan"......



¿Tradingmetales eres Alberto?. Nadie lo sospechaba :XX:


----------



## Danieconoexp1 (28 Feb 2013)

Yo he invertido 100.000 dólares en el fondo PAMM de InterbankFX que empezó ayer y le estoy ganando ya dinero.

Vengo a dar fe de ello y para que dejen a Alberto en paz de una vez que se les ve muy entretenidos criticando, hagan algo útil.


----------



## John Galt 007 (1 Mar 2013)

Danieconoexp1 dijo:


> Yo he invertido 100.000 dólares en el fondo PAMM de InterbankFX que empezó ayer y le estoy ganando ya dinero.
> 
> Vengo a dar fe de ello y para que dejen a Alberto en paz de una vez que se les ve muy entretenidos criticando, hagan algo útil.



Pues muy bien por ti...

Has conseguido un 100% diario? Sabes que si consigues un 100% diario en tres semanas tendrías mas dinero que Guillermo Puertas? Que cojones haces aquí?? :


----------



## John Galt 007 (1 Mar 2013)

FreddyForex dijo:


> Yo decodificar el SistemaEA Albert Grienstein y lo vendo, ponerse en contacto conmigo en freddy.forex@live.com



Yo cazar bufalo en pradera. Hombre blanco troll dar mucho por culo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Mar 2013)

Yo creo que el sistema es real y su creador es una persona legal, el problema es que cuando un sistema es claramente ganador, la gente se va a dar cuenta del mismo y cuando la empiecen a usar muchos traders en masa, los mercados dejarán de favorecer ese tipo de sistema en concreto.
Por eso se dice que los mercados son adaptativos.

Me parece un poco rastrero lo de la gente que se ha dado cuenta del concepto y luego quieren vender algo que es robado. Estos trolles deberían ser baneados. ::


----------



## Stopford (1 Mar 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo creo que el sistema es real y su creador es una persona legal, el problema es que cuando un sistema es claramente ganador, la gente se va a dar cuenta del mismo y cuando la empiecen a usar muchos traders en masa, los mercados dejarán de favorecer ese tipo de sistema en concreto.
> Por eso se dice que los mercados son adaptativos.
> 
> Me parece un poco rastrero lo de la gente que se ha dado cuenta del concepto y luego quieren vender algo que es robado. Estos trolles deberían ser baneados. ::



De verdad que teniendo un sistema que consigue rentabilidades del 100% en un día necesitas publicarlo, hacer oscuros PAMM etc, etc? Te animo a que hagas unos cálculos básicos y verás que si fuera cierto empezando el 1 de enero con 1.000 euros ya estaría destacado en la lista de Forbes.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Mar 2013)

Stopford dijo:


> De verdad que teniendo un sistema que consigue rentabilidades del 100% en un día necesitas publicarlo, hacer oscuros PAMM etc, etc? Te animo a que hagas unos cálculos básicos y verás que si fuera cierto empezando el 1 de enero con 1.000 euros ya estaría destacado en la lista de Forbes.



Si tu razonamiento tambien lo he pensado yo pero luego te das cuenta
que el alto ROI no es sostenible porque a partir de ciertas cantidades los brokers ya no te dejan ganar más que cierto porcentaje.

Lo propio es a partir de esas cantidades pasar de los CFDs e invertir en comprar acciones físicas.

Yo personalmente si tengo una estrategia de trading muy ganadora no se la cuento a nadie pero si este trader quiere ser famoso y ademas crea PAMMs muy rentables yo no sere el que le diga que deje de hacerlo.
Prefiero invertir a su favor mientras pueda.


----------



## Stopford (1 Mar 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Si tu razonamiento tambien lo he pensado yo pero luego te das cuenta
> que el alto ROI no es sostenible porque a partir de ciertas cantidades los brokers ya no te dejan ganar más que cierto porcentaje.
> 
> Lo propio es a partir de esas cantidades pasar de los CFDs e invertir en comprar acciones físicas.
> ...



Pues peor me lo pones. Si sabe que le van a ir cerrando la cuentas para que hacer un PAMM, esperar tiempo hasta que se pone en marcha y llevarse sólo una comisión si con una mínima aportación inicial se podría llevar el toda la pasta.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Mar 2013)

Stopford dijo:


> Pues peor me lo pones. Si sabe que le van a ir cerrando la cuentas para que hacer un PAMM, esperar tiempo hasta que se pone en marcha y llevarse sólo una comisión si con una mínima aportación inicial se podría llevar el toda la pasta.



Puede ser que algunas personas prefieran ganar algo menos y tener mejor prestigio que de la otra forma. Por eso hay gente que dona fortunas cuando donando no se arreglan los problemas del mundo, pero al menos la gente hablará mejor de ellos y no tendrán que ocultar tanto sus riquezas. ienso:

Además a un trader muy ganador un broker le puede bannear la cuenta enseguida, pero en el caso de los PAMM lo tienen más complicado. ::
No es igual que te demande uno a que te demanden 100.
:no:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Mar 2013)

Se convoca Fondo Pamm con el sistema que ya sabéis: 

Estadísticas del sistema Albert Gridstein:
Performances search - FXSTAT

El sistema cuenta con ganancias reales en otros PAMM en brokers tales como Pepperstone, Alpari, Mig Bank, IBFX, XTB, etc.

Las condiciones de este fondo son las siguientes:

1. Comisión 30% del beneficio.
2. No se permiten cuentas Joint para entrar al PAMM.
3. Rentabilidad esperada: ilimitada o hasta cierre del fondo por parte de HotForex.
4. No se permiten retiros de capital hasta su cierre.
5. Tiempo máximo de vida del fondo: 3 meses
9. Comisión por referidos: A DETERMINAR

Inscripción:

Para inscribirse, mandar un email a pammhotforexea@gmail.com con las siguientes reglas:

1. En el asunto del email, poner el capital inicial (en dólares USD) y el nombre + inicial del apellido (Ej: 6000 USD Jaroslav R.)
2. Si eres un referido, poner lo mismo y luego referido de (nombre + inicial del apellido) (Ej: 6000 USD Jaroslav R. Ref de Peter J.)
3. No se responderán preguntas desde este email, ni se leerá el contenido del mismo.
4. El único contenido que debe ponerse debería ser si acaso, medios alternativos de contacto (Teléfono, Skype, Facebook o nick en este foro)
5. Solo se permite 1 email por cuenta y cliente, emails adicionales solo son aceptables para informar de referidos. Varios emails de un mismo usuario con asuntos diferentes-similares serán todos ignorados.

Cuenta del PAMM:
Forex Brokers |
Recaudación actual: 200 k, con 1M se empieza el fondo. No es necesario depositar hasta aviso de comienzo de operaciones pero sí es necesario enviar un mail con la cantidad que se desea invertir para contar que se alcance el 1M y así poder empezar.
Depósito mínimo: 500 dólares o equivalente en euros sin máximo.
Más información y seguimiento del fondo: Sistema Automático Para Usarlo y Hacer Negocios &bull; Página índice

No dejen pasar esta oportunidad, yo participo con fondos propios y suelo ser de la clase de gente que revisa muy bien en que invierte su dinero.

Saludos!


----------



## John Galt 007 (10 Mar 2013)

Pongamos que meto 10.000 Euros. Cuanto dinero podré ganar?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Mar 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pongamos que meto 10.000 Euros. Cuanto dinero podré ganar?



Más o menos puedes esperar doblar tu dinero.
Más que eso es bastante probable que el broker pare el fondo antes. ienso:
De todas maneras un ECN me inspira más confianza que un Market Maker.
Forex Brokers | HotForex


----------



## John Galt 007 (10 Mar 2013)

El tipo se llama Albert Gridstein o Grienstein? Hay varias entradas en google sobre este ultimo. No me parece una buena inversion...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Mar 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> El tipo se llama Albert Gridstein o Grienstein? Hay varias entradas en google sobre este ultimo. No me parece una buena inversion...



Ese es el nombre del sistema. Que no es una muy buena inversión ya lo se yo, a mí me gustaría ganarle un 1000% pero me tengo que basar en datos pasados con otros PAMM para responder a una estimación de rentabilidad. ::

El que no quiera invertir en esto es su opinión respetable.

Yo personalmente para tener 10 mil euros en Caja Pepito para que Caja Pepito se lucre especulando con ellos y a mi me pague una porquería de interés, prefiero un PAMM donde puedo cazar rentabilidad real.


----------



## MVI (11 Mar 2013)

Bankiero, no nos vendas la moto. ¿Recibes alguna comisión de Alberto por hacer publicidad en los foros?¿Eres otro clon más de Alberto?

Hay que ser muy retrasado para caer en esta estafa.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Mar 2013)

MVI dijo:


> Bankiero, no nos vendas la moto. ¿Recibes alguna comisión de Alberto por hacer publicidad en los foros?¿Eres otro clon más de Alberto?
> 
> Hay que ser muy retrasado para caer en esta estafa.



1 . Quien eres?
2 . Como puedes probar que esto es una estafa? ::

Yo puedo demostrar porqué hay multinicks que van diciendo ahí que esto es una estafa y es porque los estafadores son ellos. ::


----------



## MVI (11 Mar 2013)

Yo he preguntado primero. Se educado y contesta.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Mar 2013)

El que crea en esto que invierta y el que no crea que no invierta.
No se le pide a nadie que invierta dinero en cosas que no puede comprender.
Si es verdad que es una estafa ya seré yo el primero que venga a decirlo pues tengo algunos euros allí. ienso:
Yo el único interés que tengo es recaudar lo antes posible para que empiece antes el PAMM, que si fuera por mi ni esperaba ni hacía publicidad.


----------



## Klogarg (11 Mar 2013)

MVI dijo:


> Bankiero, no nos vendas la moto. ¿Recibes alguna comisión de Alberto por hacer publicidad en los foros?¿Eres otro clon más de Alberto?
> 
> Hay que ser muy retrasado para caer en esta estafa.



Me parece curioso que alguien con cuenta creada ayer acuse a un forero con cuenta de hace 1 año y casi 5000 mensajes de ser un clon ::

Por otra parte tras informarme de como funcionan los fondos PAMM, no veo la estafa por ningún lado. No puede retirar el dinero de mi cuenta, y solo gana si se obtiene beneficio real. 

Si fuera una estafa no le veo sentido a querer hacer perder dinero a mucha gente sin ganar nada.


----------



## MVI (11 Mar 2013)

Yo no he acusado a nadie, solo he preguntado y él se ha salido por la tangente, por algo será.

La estafa que ha montado Alberto no se basa solo en sus PAMM, con las cuales también estafa (si no sabes como es que estás muy verde en esto), sino que llega más allá. No voy a dar ideas, pero llega a prácticas casi mafiosas.

TraderPro (Alberto), ya lo ha intentado varias veces y ha sido expulsado de todos los foros por esta razón.

Entrad en el foro de X-Trader o haced una pequeña búsqueda en google y veréis quien es este personaje.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Mar 2013)

Yo veo que le tenéis baneado de ese foro (si es el mismo nick) por haberse enzarzado en discusiones con otros traders pero eso es desviarse del tema.
Yo hasta el punto que controlo la materia del trading automático tengo evidencias de que si existen sistemas tipo Grid ganadores.

De hecho si vamos a ser estrictos cualquier estrategia de trading automatizado que se decida usar no puede ser 100% fiable pues las gráficas de los mercados son aleatorias y como aleatorias que son lo único que se puede hacer es una estimación basada en datos pasados y que serán ciertas en el futuro si y sólo si ciertas condiciones que se han dado en el pasado se mantienen. ::


----------



## Rexter (11 Mar 2013)

En forex se puede ganar dinero, SÍ. Pero solo puede ganar muy poca gente y en un plazo de tiempo limitado, porque al final todo sistema deja de ser efectivo o te corta el broker. El Forex está para que muchas gacelas metan pasta, porque el 90% o así acaban palmando pasta tarde o temprano.
Este sistema puede funcionar, y se ha demostrado que por ahora funciona, pero al final dejará de hacerlo o el broker dirá basta.
La pasta de verdad se hace con la bolsa normalmente.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Mar 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> En forex se puede ganar dinero, SÍ. Pero solo puede ganar muy poca gente y en un plazo de tiempo limitado, porque al final todo sistema deja de ser efectivo o te corta el broker. El Forex está para que muchas gacelas metan pasta, porque el 90% o así acaban palmando pasta tarde o temprano.
> Este sistema puede funcionar, y se ha demostrado que por ahora funciona, pero al final dejará de hacerlo o el broker dirá basta.
> La pasta de verdad se hace con la bolsa normalmente.



En esto estoy de acuerdo.
El Forex la única bondad que tiene es que es un mercado elástico y se puede hacer dinero entrando con relativamente poco capital, pero a largo plazo hay que huír de derivados y similares e invertir en cosas físicas.

Incluso Soros ha parado su Hedge Fund y eso que era de los grandes en este campo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Mar 2013)

MVI dijo:


> Yo no he acusado a nadie, solo he preguntado y él se ha salido por la tangente, por algo será.



Tú has empezado llamando retrasado y luego exijes educación en la siguiente respuesta.
En dos mensajes que has hecho ya te has contradecido.
Yo abandono esta discusión, cada uno que opine lo que le de la gana y el tiempo dará la razón a quien la tenga.


----------



## John Galt 007 (12 Mar 2013)

Todo esto es un timo como una catedral. El que quiera una PAMM que se vaya al Alpari y puede ver claramente como funciona y como va evolucionando la PAMM.

Todo esto de ir pidiendo dinero en los foros, rentabilidades del 100% diario...

Si se pudiese conseguir esa rentabilidad, para que pedir dinero a desconocidos? Para hacernos un favor?

Hay que ser muy tonto o estar muy desesperado para caer en estas cosas.


----------



## Klogarg (12 Mar 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Todo esto es un timo como una catedral. El que quiera una PAMM que se vaya al Alpari y puede ver claramente como funciona y como va evolucionando la PAMM.
> 
> Todo esto de ir pidiendo dinero en los foros, rentabilidades del 100% diario...
> 
> ...



Podrías explicar en que consiste la estafa? 

Que yo sepa no pide dinero directamente a nadie, simplemente creas una cuenta en el broker y te unes al PAMM gestionado con su sistema con tu cuenta. 

Digo yo que sera lo mismo el PAMM de Alpari que el PAMM de cualquier otro broker no?

Estoy pensando en invertir en uno de sus PAMM y me gustaría tener las cosas claras antes que nada.


----------



## Danieconoexp1 (13 Mar 2013)

He ganado un 250% en 3 días de operativa, el broker nos cerro el PAMM y nos ha retenido los fondos 1 semana y he tardado otros 4 días en cobrar el dinero en mi cuenta bancaria, he pagado una barbaridad en comisiones por los beneficios obtenidos pero me siento muy satisfecho con esta inversión en PAMM. 

Y ahora... a por el siguiente PAMM, y a por otro, y otro, y otro...


----------



## Rober7 (14 Mar 2013)

Yo he ganado un 500.000% en una PAMM de Alberto, y como mi lengua no tiene hueso :bla:, despues ganaré más y más.

En fin, sin hablar mal de Alberto, a día de hoy nada, nadie quiere, nadie puede mostrar una miserable prueba de que ciertamente es asi.

Por cierto, el Freddy, su supuesto copiador se expresa absolutamente igual que Alberto jejej, que coincidencia!!.
Ataca Tradingmetales!!, sssch quieto chucho!!::.


----------



## kosmik (27 Mar 2013)

Hace tiempo que no hay noticias del trilero y sus clones. ¿Le han asesinado o ha montado otra timoweb?


----------



## Chamorro (13 Abr 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Tengo la idea predefinida del sistema de Alberto, programador lo tengo también, estoy interesado en compartir toda mi información en personas que les interese llegar hasta el fondo del funcionamiento del sistema, experimentada, con nociones cuánticas y voluntad de aportar ideas.

Envienme un MP con su skype para que los agregue o un correo a hecisapau@yahoo.es , con una breve introducción a lo que pueden aportar .

Un saludo.


----------



## torogranados (5 Jun 2013)

Este sistema del que tanto se habló se encuentra disponible en una web, Forex Grid Bot Technologies, ahi se encuentra y según se ve los resultados son muy buenos, pero no se que dirán ustedes.


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Jun 2013)

Hay que joderse con los hijos de perra estafadores estos. Habria que partiros las putas piernas aver si se os quitan las ganas de estafar.


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2013)

He alucinado con esto.

Me tomé el trabajo de dar unas vueltas por los otros foros de referencia (incluyendo el propio en vagosforo y tengo que confesar que hasta terminas dudando de si es cierto o no.

Sistema Automático Para Usarlo y Hacer Negocios &bull; Ver foro - Seguimiento del sistema automático, fondos PAMM y demás.

De todos modos la dinámica general del asunto es absolutamente absurda:

- Un programa tan eficiente no requiere de "otros inversores".
- Nunca se mostró una prueba real de los grupos "exitosos" y cerrados.
- Los "ganadores" nunca más aparecieron por el foro ni mostraron sus resultados.

Básicamente el modelo apunta a una formidable estafa. Bien es cierto que la misma no es abierta toda vez que se cuida bastante de pedir dinero directamente pero, a cambio, nunca empieza un grupo "verificable" -cada vez pide montos mayores para empezarlo.

El mundillo que se mueve detrás de estos "invierta en forex" es particularmente delirante pero, casos como éste tengo que reconocer que había visto pocos.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 04:28 ----------

Aunque... en uno de los PAMM ingresó *TradingMetales* -y es usuario de este foro-.

Qué ha contado él al respecto ?


----------



## torogranados (6 Jun 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Hay que joderse con los hijos de perra estafadores estos. Habria que partiros las putas piernas aver si se os quitan las ganas de estafar.




Siento mucho si lastimé tu suceptibilidad pero solo comenté que en esa página encontré el sistema del que estaba comentando Alberto Nelson es una página que ya tiene algunos años. Así que por las similitudes me llevo a la conclusión de que el sistema es el mismo.


----------



## JesseJames (6 Jun 2013)

Una cosa... Si puedes ganar dinero... ¿Por que vender tu programa?


----------



## kosmik (7 Jun 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Aunque... en uno de los PAMM ingresó *TradingMetales* -y es usuario de este foro-.



A ver si adivinas quien es *TradingMetales*


----------



## torogranados (8 Jun 2013)

Se toma el trabajo de una empresa que tiene cuatro años en el mercado y lo promociona como si fuera suya,si después de todo este tiempo tenia el secreto guardado, pues ya es hora de cambiar los créditos. Sin embargo los resultados de esta EA no están mal.

https://www.fxstat.com/performances/view/Forexgridbot_com__Real_Account__Grid_Fibonacci-17261


----------



## torogranados (14 Jun 2013)

Los resultados superaron las expectativas pero aún asi muchos acusan a esta página de ser de Alberto, en lo personal no lo creo pues esta página data del 2009.


----------



## drackfx (21 Jun 2013)

He estado siguendo estos resultados y me sorprende el indice de ganancia. Más del 900 % en ese periodo, mis respetos.


----------



## torogranados (27 Jun 2013)

Lo mejor de una buena conversación es cuando se comenta de forma sana como va un progreso o como se transcurre un proceso determinado. Por eso me animo a postear aqui a pesar de que en algún momento en el futuro caeré pesado a alguien. Ya hace un tiempo estaba mostrando estos resultados con beneficios bastante altos y es especial en esta cuenta que ya me a animado a aperturar una cuenta o ver la forma de probar su grid y ponerlo a prueba. Por ahora estoy contento con lo que está mostrando la cuenta, lo que es un gran avance:

Forexgridbot.com - Real Account - Fibonacci Grid x 6 - FXSTAT


----------



## Rober7 (3 Jul 2013)

Voy a arrojar algo de luz.....

Alberto Nelson es colombiano(respetos a los demas colombianos) y al menos a día de hoy vive allí.... no tiene un puto duro, y ha montado este circo con la única intención de estafar a todos los que pueda.
Ahora mismo está en un grupo de skype privado pidiendo limosna para montar un broker, siempre hay gente dispuesta a caer, aunque creo que el tema está cansando ya.
Alguna duda más al respecto?, hay algún ignorante dispuesto a decir algo contrario a lo expuesto?, alguien se cree que este timador haya ganado todo el dinero que dice, cuando trata de pedir limosna(100.000 euros)?.........


----------



## torogranados (7 Jul 2013)

Bueno no se que tiene que ver ese tal Alberto Nelson en este hilo, sin embargo varias veces habian dejado claro que ellos no tienen nada que ver con ningún Alberto; pero vamos ya esta muy tocao ese tema que solo apunta a señalar una relación que me parece inexistente con esta página. Al menos estos resultados para mi, son reales.

---------- Post added 07-jul-2013 at 18:22 ----------

Incluso ahora se visualizan las operaciones cerradas, en buena hora para ver a profundidad el sistema.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Jul 2013)

El sistema es el reverse martingale grid.
Ofrece rendimientos espectaculares si hay fuerte volatilidad, pero es un sistema muy peligroso si no se sabe usar bien. Una tendencia fuerte sin volatilidad puede explotar la cuenta. Tambien necesita mucho saldo para poder funcionar.
Reverse grid/martingale EA needs help @ Forex Factory


----------



## sistemaEA (8 Jul 2013)

Este Robert7 es tan, tan tan idiota que ya no sabe ni qué inventarse.

Ahora hasta me cambia de nacionalidad, porqueyolovalgo.

Voy a arrojar algo de luz..... Robert7 es el único crítico que tengo en Internet, y es todo por pura envídia, y lleva así más de 6 meses, y le queda toda su vida...

No estoy "mendigando 100.000 euros" para un broker, por supuesto los tengo y si los pido es para compartir, y además ese dinero no hay que dármelo a mi, hay que hacer una transferencia a Metaquotes porque hay que pagarles el software, y esa transferencia la hace cada uno sin pasar por mi, si leyeras el foro privado verías la forma que tengo de hacerlo, lo pondré público para que se vea la información, ya que tu inventas lo que puedes sin tener siquiera argumentos.

Y, tampoco me paso demasiado por Skype, te diría que 2-3 horas al mes, y eso demuestra que como poco me sobra el dinero y que cada vez paso un poco más de la gente en general, sobre todo de gente como tu, Robert7.

Y para que estés informado, voy a sacar unos 20 PAMMs que están ya mismo preparándose, de 5 milloncitos cada uno, para que sigas chupando envidia.

de gridbot comentaré que ese sistema es peor que el mio, porque el suyo usa Stop Loss, y eso es porque todavía no han descubierto la forma de mover el grid en forma multiespacial. Mi sistema sin Stop Loss gana más que ese sistema y tiene un menor Draw Down, aunque el mio lo mantiene hasta el final de operaciones, el que venden estos te lo mete en plena tendencia y disimula un poco más pero la curva no llega ni de lejos a los resultados que obtiene el mio. Y si como dice Bankiero lo que venden es un reverse Grid, pues están todavía a años luz del mio.

Bueno, pues voy a seguir tocándome los huevos y disfrutando del dinero que gano, le guste a quien le guste, y le disguste a quien le disguste.

Y bueno, pues de paso te he subido lo que he ganado HOY en Acciones del IBEX35, más de 7000 euros sin hacer nada (teniendo un ordenador encendido con mi sistema) 

Aquí te paso las operaciones, haciendo compras de 100 en 100 CFDs. Es un .rar descargable.

Sistema Automático Para Usarlo y Hacer Negocios &bull; Ver Tema - Cuaderno de bitácora:Seguimiento diario de sistema.

De momento en acciones no me están poniendo problemas, es por eso que estoy muy tranquilo, el problema es que requiere más garantías y más dinero que Forex, pero igual gano y gano y de manera más constante. Esta cuenta es empresarial, no personal.

En fin, que ya sabéis mas o menos qué me ocurre, sin que tenga que venir el Robert7 a especular, que ha demostrado que se le da fatal.

Con Dios.


----------



## John Galt 007 (8 Jul 2013)

Pues yo creo que esta usted intentando estafar a las buenas personas que leemos este foro.


----------



## malayoscuro (9 Jul 2013)

sistemaEA dijo:


> Este Robert7 es tan, tan tan idiota que ya no sabe ni qué inventarse.
> 
> Ahora hasta me cambia de nacionalidad, porqueyolovalgo.
> 
> ...



Sin entrar en disquisiciones técnicas sobre tu sistema, y viendo el detalle de tu operativa de hoy, ¿qué broker tienes picha? ¿cuánto has pagado hoy de comisiones tras hacer 1500 operaciones en un día? ¿son tus 7000 euros de hoy beneficio real?

Un saludo


----------



## Stopford (9 Jul 2013)

sistemaEA dijo:


> (...) todavía no han descubierto la forma de mover el grid en forma multiespacial.(...)



Mandeeeeeeeeeeeee?????????????ienso:


----------



## sistemaEA (9 Jul 2013)

Opero CFDs que no tiene comisiones y permite apalancamiento mayor que las acciones. La comisión entra dentro de la horquilla de precios, pocos céntimos cada acción de spread. Al entrar dentro del "precio" no aparece reflejado una comisión como tal. Cuenta Real y beneficio Real, y además sin impuestos, porque la empresa SA es de Uruguay y mantiene en españa una cuenta como no residente. Vamos, todo un lujo... a ver lo que me dura.


----------



## malayoscuro (10 Jul 2013)

sistemaEA dijo:


> Opero CFDs que no tiene comisiones y permite apalancamiento mayor que las acciones. La comisión entra dentro de la horquilla de precios, pocos céntimos cada acción de spread. Al entrar dentro del "precio" no aparece reflejado una comisión como tal. Cuenta Real y beneficio Real, y además sin impuestos, porque la empresa SA es de Uruguay y mantiene en españa una cuenta como no residente. Vamos, todo un lujo... a ver lo que me dura.




Ok, me queda claro.

En mi opinión el mérito de la rentabilidad de tu sistema no está entonces tanto en tu "sistema" sino en el tinglado que tienes montado que te libra pagar comisiones y de impuestos sobre los beneficios.

No obstante reconozco tu mérito. Un saludo.


----------



## Rober7 (11 Jul 2013)

mover el grid en forma multiespacial, he ganado más de 7000 euros sin hacer nada, 20 PAMMs de 5 milloncitos cada uno, Con Dios, :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... gracias por hacernos reir jajajaja, como friki eres muy bueno, coño ya sé quien eres!! Losanger Arenas!!!!


----------



## sistemaEA (11 Jul 2013)

Yo no puedo hacer que cobres cultura, si no entiendes mis palabras es por tu ignorancia, y ese problema no es mío, sino tuyo.

Deberías saber que el mercado es "multiespacial" porque se mira desde diferentes puntos de vista, también conocido como Focalidad o MultiFocal. Pero no es exactamente Focal, porque el Grid cambia dependiendo de la Focalidad, por lo que se vuelve Espacial al tener diferentes focalidades unidas, se vuelve como un sistema automático 3 dimensiones. Pero claro, no espero que lo entiendas. A fin de cuentas es geometría sagrada, y tu de eso seguro que no tienes idea.

Con Dios.


----------



## Rober7 (11 Jul 2013)

Con Dios!!.... ya lo tengo claro, has sufrido una iluminación!!o


----------



## Chamorro (11 Jul 2013)

Alberto te ha dejado sin argumentos Robert7.... yo también creo que le tienes bastante envidia.

Como nos tienes acostumbrados sorprendentes tus resultados Alberto.

Tengo confeccionado un sistema grid basado en secuencias fibo con sus respectivos niveles de precios interno por secuencia, en estos momentos estoy haciendo varias pruebas, pero ciertamente es bastante más rentable que un grid normal, el problema es que son imprevisibles los movimientos del precio, y como por ejemplo ayer en el eurusd tuvimos un movimiento de más de 300 pips sin retroceso, estos movimientos hacen que por seguridad utilice un control del riesgo determinado, con lo que la rentabilidad es menor.

Lo que comentas de mover el grid me parece muy interesante, voy a tener muy en cuenta tus comentarios en el trabajo que llevo realizando.

Si no es una molestia grande, me gustaría enviarte en un word o algo parecido un resumen de mi sistema, para que me pudieras dar algún valioso consejo, me dices en que medio puedo enviartelo.

Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## Rober7 (15 Jul 2013)

Te creía más inteligente Chamorro.......

Nelson nunca te va a ayudar, primero porque el que necesita ayuda es él... y no poca jajaj, y segundo porque alguién tan egocentrico aún pudiendo echar un cable por su naturaleza es imposible que lo haga.

En la infancia de Nelson creo que le apagaban cigarros en la frente o algo así jajaj, eso explica su falta de seguridad y la necesidad de ser idolatrado, te aconsejo varios metodos, autohipnosis, ho'oponopono, etc,,, necesitas soltar traumas....

Otra cosa, se dice que has quemado ya dos cuentas :::abajo: puedes confirmarlo?.... jajaja tu sistema infalible explota!!, quizas tengas algo de suerte y tengas incautos que apuesten por ti, mi consejo es que NO lo hagan.


----------



## sistemaEA (15 Jul 2013)

A ver pedazo de idiota, tu es que ya no sabes ni qué inventarte, empiezo a pensar que eres un loco desquiciado.

Otra cosa, se dice que has quemado ya dos cuentas puedes confirmarlo?.... jajaja tu sistema infalible explota!!

¡Se dice??? y te quedas tan a gusto?? También se dice por aquí que eres retrasado, y estas tonterías lo confirman.

¿¿Se Dice???

Pues venga bocazas, ahora demuestra lo que DICES:

1. Pruebas
2. ¿Qué broker? ¿Quién? ¿Cuándo? ¿Cómo?
3. ¿Dónde se dice? ¿En tus sueños?

Y como no tienes pruebas ninguna, ni nadie tiene pruebas de esto porque nunca ha pasado, dedícate a recopilar esas pruebas y luego vienes a tocar los huevos. Envidioso asqueroso.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jul 2013)

Estas estrategias tipo HFT existen, los bancos las usan en el interbancario con spread bajo pero para un retail trader aunque las tuviera no le servirían de mucho pues en cuanto el broker te sube el spread a 20 puntos te hunde. :fiufiu:


----------



## Rober7 (15 Jul 2013)

Escucha subnormal..... soy financieramente libre, llevo años siendolo, no me da ninguna envidia tu supuesto éxito, porque no has demostrado NADA, hasta hace unos meses no tenias ni para comer, y hay un dicho que dice que el dinero en las manos de un atontado....vuela!!!, a ver que te dura.


----------



## sistemaEA (15 Jul 2013)

Sigo esperando pruebas del loco envidioso de Rober7.

Hasta entonces le ignoro, y paso de lo que diga, que siga con su locura.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2013 at 17:15 ----------

Mira que me dan ganas de hablar con Calopez, comprarle burbuja por 1 milloncito y te baneo 

De paso miro tu IP y te denuncio, por blasfemia, acoso y tratar de ensuciar mi buena imagen.

Ale, jódete.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jul 2013)

sistemaEA dijo:


> Mira que me dan ganas de hablar con Calopez, comprarle burbuja por 1 milloncito y te baneo
> 
> De paso miro tu IP y te denuncio, por blasfemia, acoso y tratar de ensuciar mi buena imagen.
> 
> Ale, jódete.



Reportar insultos es gratis pero seguro que Calopez se alegra si le haces esa oferta. :XX:


----------



## Rober7 (15 Jul 2013)

Yo tambien te quiero....... y voy a pasar tambien de contestarte..... nunca has demostrado nada, ni vas hacerlo nunca, y tu "buena imagen" está manchada desde hace tiempo.

PD. Si los tontos volaran, taparían el Sol.


----------



## peklulu (15 Jul 2013)

Lo que dice Robert7 no es cierto en absoluto y se nota una gran envidia y resentimiento hacia Alberto, y lo peor de todo es que no tiene motivo alguno, la reputación de Alberto en ningún momento a quedado manchada ni le debe nada a nadie, y se deberían aportar pruebas al hacer tales afirmaciones. 

Flaming es manchar el nombre de una persona de manera repetida contando mentiras, y esa es la técnica que utiliza Robert7.

De todos modos, si uno no recibe críticas es porque no está haciendo nada importante. Tus críticas sin argumentos sólo validan más la credibilidad de Alberto, la cual hasta la fecha es intachable, y sí ha demostrado cosas otra cosa es que tu ego no te las deje ver.

Aquí el único que no ha demostrado NADA ha sido Robert7, ni conocimientos de bolsa, ni nada que aporte algo útil al tema, ni nada que aporte algo para desconfiar de Alberto.

Yo estoy consiguiendo con unos amigos un sistema parecido, y efectivamente estas técnicas consiguen ganar dinero y mucho. Como dice Bankiero, este sistema se parece a un HFT y esa es la conclusión que llegué con mi equipo. Alberto nos ha servido de inspiración a mi y a muchos, y los que seguimos sus pasos tratando de ser como el, nos hemos encontrado un nuevo mundo en el que investigar y aprender. Ya tenemos sistemas que ganan el 100% al mes con un Draw Down del 40% máximo constante, y cada pequeño avance supone mayor rentabilidad y reducción del DD, esto era impensable hace años y aunque puede que nunca lleguemos a superar al Maestro, con este sistema podría vivir cómodamente toda mi vida. Y todo gracias a sus enseñanzas, que fueron criticadas desde hace más de 1 año en ciertos foros donde exponía sus ideas.

Y si en el foro de xtrader no le hubieran baneado, ahí estaría contada y desarrollada toda su estrategia, y cualquiera de nosotros podría tener ese sistema gratis, es por gente con tan mala baba como Robert7 o Jhon Galt, por lo que la técnica oficial no ha sido desvelada, y es normal porque no le vas a dar Jamón Ibérico de Bellota a los cerdos que te mordieron la mano..............


----------



## Chamorro (18 Jul 2013)

Hola,

Peklulu te he enviado un MP sin respuesta, estoy muy interesado en mejorar el sistema que utilizo, que es una variante al de Alberto, si yo te puedo dar ideas válidas o tu a mi, esa es la idea.

Yo le estoy sacando un 10% semanal a mi sistema, con un DD bajo, y estoy haciendo ya pruebas con la posibilidad de ir moviendo el grid, y ahi viene una parte interesantísima, y el sistema mejora mucho!!.

Gracias Alberto por tu tiempo, por la ayuda prestada, por tu disponibilidad, por enseñar tus valiosos conocimientos.

Y, me interesa conocer gente que esté usando el sistema de Alberto, la idea es ayudarse mutuamente (solo gente que le haya dedicado tiempo y haya sacado ideas interesantes ).

Un saludo.


----------



## sistemaEA (23 Jul 2013)

Y digo yo... porqué en vez de tratar de sacarme el sistema... invierten en el pamm de hotforex.... ganaremos todos más.


----------



## Chamorro (23 Jul 2013)

Encantado de saludarte Alberto,

No intento sacarte tu sistema, porque no creo que llegue a ser igual, trato de ser mejor trader, y... ya lo dijo Pep Guardiola "soy un ladrón de ideas" , quiso decir que su éxito se basaba en imitar a los exitosos, y claramente tu eres un trader al que hay que imitar.

Yo envié el mail para participar en el pamm que estás montando, asi que también saldré ganado!!.

Opino igual que Peklulu, para mi eres como un maestro, es admirable como empezaste, lo que has conseguido empezando desde abajo... me quito el sombrero!!.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Jul 2013)

sistemaEA dijo:


> Y digo yo... porqué en vez de tratar de sacarme el sistema... invierten en el pamm de hotforex.... ganaremos todos más.



Este sistema es una copia del tuyo?
Forexgridbot.com - Real Account - Fibonacci Grid x 6 - FXSTAT
A simple vista se parece un montón. :fiufiu:

Lo venden por 20000 Usd
Buy Now | www.forexgridbot.com

[YOUTUBE]vuHGR8fWmxo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sistemaEA (24 Jul 2013)

Como he podido comentar, ese sistema que comentan arriba es un intento de imitación por 2 razones:

1. Ese sistema salió después que el mio.
2. Ese sistema usa stop loss, por lo que aún no deben saber bien "mover el grid"

A favor de esta empresa diré que llevan 4 años vendiendo grids y que a fin de cuentas son los únicos que deberían estar pisándome el sistema con "autoridad" ya que es su trabajo, pero les queda mucho para llegar.

Si te das cuenta en las demo que aparecen se ve el sistema "estancado" varios días, y eso es porque les falta bastante para llegar al nivel del sistema que yo tengo, y también en la cuenta real se ve cierto estancamiento.

De todos modos, sigo repitiendo que traten de no "imitar las ideas" y mejor forman el fondo de inversiones, sé que hay cientos de personas tratando de copiar mi sistema, si cada uno pusiera 5000$ o menos ya tendríamos el fondo Hot activo. Y por supuesto, prostituir el hilo ofreciendo otros sistemas y hablando de otros sistemas, y proponiendo a la gente juntarse para sacarme el sistema, no es la mejor forma de conseguir que los fondos se llenen, digo yo que porqué no abren hilos nuevos para hablar de otros productos, y dejan de manchar este.

Al final, las ganas de sacarme el sistema y otros que hacen sus pinitos y venden sistemas parecidos y no tan buenos, hace que otras personas inviertan dinero directamente en estos sistemas y se regalen o pasen el sistema unos a otros. La putada de esto es que yo quedo desplazado a segundo plano y esos PAMM no se terminan de llenar, sin embargo yo estoy apuntando a otros mercados y no a Forex, ya que estoy con la idea de montar mi broker-banco dentro de poco, y operar exclusivamente en acciones-futuros. Por las dificultades de organizas fondos de inversión o fondos pamm en brokers de acciones es por ello que me estoy esforzando en conseguir dichos contactos. De momento como dije en el foro, Interdin no me acepta al verme como competencia, y no me ofrece un contrato de gestión.

Por suerte a estas alturas no tengo necesidad de que esos fondos empiecen, y es por eso que tengo todo tan abandonado, estoy dejando que Dios haga lo que tiene que hacer, y si no quiere que esos fondos empiecen (Si la vida no tiene que dármelo) lo aceptaré tranquilamente. A fin de cuentas estos fondos como Hotforex ya se sabe cómo acabarán... cerrados y todos expulsados. No era tampoco una solución a largo plazo, que es lo que trato de buscar.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Jul 2013)

Si tienes un sistema que nunca pierde, me parece normal que los brokers minoristas lo corten en algún momento pues si no encuentran contraparte para tus ordenes en el interbancario te tienen que pagar de su cuenta y eso es lo que los brokers no quieren sobre todo si vas con mucho dinero.

De todas formas como bien sabrás el Forex lo mueven basicamente 11 grandes bancos, si te vas a uno de ellos y les cuentas lo de tu sistema ellos estarán encantados de usarlo a su favor, posiblemente te conviertas en un trader al nivel de Soros o Buffet. El problema principal que puedes tener si tienes mucho dinero es encontrar quien te de liquidez y por fuerza vas a tener que pasar por uno de ellos incluso aunque consigas una licencia de banca.


----------



## Pesado (25 Jul 2013)

sistemaEA dijo:


> Y digo yo... porqué en vez de tratar de sacarme el sistema... invierten en el pamm de hotforex.... ganaremos todos más.



Hombre, si te decidieras a arrancas alguno de los muchos PAMMs que tienes pendientes quizás la gente se animaba a invertir algo...


----------



## Chamorro (25 Jul 2013)

Que tal Alberto?

Voy a hacer una critica constructiva...

Pues no sé lo que quiere Dios, lo que veo que quieres tú es ganar el mayor dinero posible, porque el pamm de Hotforex podrías arrancarlo estando quién esté, sin tener que llegar a la cantidad nada despreciable de 5 millones con la que quieres arrancar, y... es complicado encontrar tales cantidades con la que está cayendo, y menos por estos lares y con brokers de medio pelo.

Como has comentado te ganas muy bien la vida, no necesitas el dinero de las comisiones de tus pamms, por lo que entiendo que es por diversión y porque te apetece, entonces.... que más da si se arranca sin llegar a la tal cantidad?.

Saludos crack!!!


----------



## sistemaEA (25 Jul 2013)

El de Hotforex es de "solo" 1 millón, desde "siempre". Es el único que se mantiene en esa cantidad.

Chamorro y Pekulu, ahí os suelto algo... ¿Habéis pensado porqué las órdenes van de hasta 3 en 3? Creo que nadie se lo ha preguntado y es algo muy básico de la estrategia y fundamental.


----------



## Chamorro (25 Jul 2013)

....Pues me lo había preguntado, pero no creía que fuera un pilar de la estrategia, le daré vueltas al coco :ouch:


----------



## sistemaEA (25 Jul 2013)

He visto clones de mi sistema que ponen las órdenes de 3 en 3 pero luego no saben qué hacer con ellas.

Te diré que son órdenes independientes, dale al coco que es bien sencillo, y eso hará que tu sistema multiplique sus ganancias actuales y con menos riesgo en operaciones abiertas mantenidas.


----------



## Chamorro (25 Jul 2013)

jejej..... eres un crack!!

Y.... aunque en tus inicios no colocabas las entradas de tres en tres...... lo hiciste cuando la cuenta aumentó :


----------



## sistemaEA (26 Jul 2013)

Hoy me levanté solidario, y subasto el uso del sistema:

Albert Grienstein SistemaEA. Sistema automático para Metatrader. | eBay

El que gane lo tendrá que usar desde mis propios servidores en mi oficina-casa. El beneficio de la venta va a obras de caridad, y se obliga a un 30% del beneficio a donarlo a fines caritativos.

Interesados, pujen.

No se volverá a ofrecer algo igual.


----------



## dionbouton (26 Jul 2013)

tio ,. no te das cuenta que no engañas ya a nadie ?

Llevas 1 anno con la matraca de tu sistema maravilloso para hacerse rico . Pero en su lugar , intentas sacarte unos pocos dolares subastandolo .

Espero que nadie sea lo suficientemente estupido como para pagar nada por el.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Jul 2013)

Pues ya va la puja por 100 euros. ::


----------



## sistemaEA (26 Jul 2013)

Lo que genere lo dono, y obligo a que el 30% del beneficio sea donado. Y no vendo el sistema, simplemente permito su uso, y quien gane subasta me conocerá personalmente y usará el sistema desde mi oficina en Madrid, no se lo podrá llevar o revender.

Pero en fin, cuando termine la puja sé que te vas a tragar tus palabras, y ni siquiera pedirás disculpas, como todo quien critica que luego se va con el rabo entre las piernas.

Dejad que los perros ladren Sancho amigo... es señal de que vamos pasando. (El Quijote)


----------



## Chamorro (26 Jul 2013)

Pues yo ya he pujado unas cuantas veces jajajaj..... coño!! la peña no para de sobrepujar)

Gran idea crak!!:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Samantha (26 Jul 2013)

Hola a todos, soy la secretaria del Sr. Alberto, les comunico que mediante el siguiente se está realizando la venta de Albert Grienstein SistemaEA del Sr. Alberto 
Albert Grienstein SistemaEA. Sistema automático para Metatrader. | eBay 
Quién realice la compra deberá tener una previa cita e ir a Madrid, así podrá usarlo desde sus propios servidores, es decir tendrá que ir a la oficina principal del Sr. Alberto.

Compradores contactatar con sistemaenventa@gmail.com
Un saludo cordial a todos

Samantha


----------



## billete50 (27 Jul 2013)

sistemaEA dijo:


> El de Hotforex es de "solo" 1 millón, desde "siempre". Es el único que se mantiene en esa cantidad.
> 
> Chamorro y Pekulu, ahí os suelto algo... ¿Habéis pensado porqué las órdenes van de hasta 3 en 3? Creo que nadie se lo ha preguntado y es algo muy básico de la estrategia y fundamental.



y cuando calculas que se pondra en marcha,se puedde saber cuanto dinero hay ya " RESERVADO VIA MAIL"??un saludo,estoy ansioso por empezar


----------



## ruloma (21 Ago 2013)

Veo que ya ha sido comprado el sistema.
¿ alguna noticia ? )


----------



## John Galt 007 (21 Ago 2013)

Samantha dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy la secretaria del Sr. Alberto, les comunico que mediante el siguiente se está realizando la venta de Albert Grienstein SistemaEA del Sr. Alberto
> Albert Grienstein SistemaEA. Sistema automático para Metatrader. | eBay
> Quién realice la compra deberá tener una previa cita e ir a Madrid, así podrá usarlo desde sus propios servidores, es decir tendrá que ir a la oficina principal del Sr. Alberto.
> 
> ...



Mon dieu...


----------



## kosmik (23 Ago 2013)

Manzanas traigo ::


----------



## John Galt 007 (23 Ago 2013)

Samantha dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy la secretaria del Sr. Alberto, les comunico que mediante el siguiente se está realizando la venta de Albert Grienstein SistemaEA del Sr. Alberto
> Albert Grienstein SistemaEA. Sistema automático para Metatrader. | eBay
> Quién realice la compra deberá tener una previa cita e ir a Madrid, así podrá usarlo desde sus propios servidores, es decir tendrá que ir a la oficina principal del Sr. Alberto.
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver, se llama Albert o Alberto? Ademas, no es correcto poner Sr. Alberto. Se dice Alberto o bien Sr. Grienstein.

Que difícil se esta poniendo estafar, verdad...


----------



## sistemaEA (28 Ago 2013)

Ya no saben que criticar de mi sistema y critican la forma de expresarse y escribir de mi secretaria.

Pues ale majete, sigue... sigue perdiendo tu tiempo... que la mejor idea que has tenido en tu vida ha sido de montar un negocio de comida rápida "natural y buena" y para colmo ya estaba inventado... En fin, que lo que te faltan son buenas ideas, pero te sobra tiempo de criticar las verdaderas genialidades. Tu sigue con tu envidia que yo sigo usando mi sistema y ganando dinero... y además contribuyo a obras de caridad en donaciones de alimentos semanalmente, en cifras de 5 dígitos, de comisiones de beneficios que no tengo necesidad de cobrar y literalmente las regalo. 

Mi vida la tengo solucionada y estoy feliz con toda ella. No tengo enemigos ni he hecho mal a nadie, ni nadie puede decir un "pero" negativo de mi. 

¿Y tu?


----------



## InsiderFX (14 Dic 2013)

Me interesaría ver un statement del mt4 sobre un periodo de tiempo largo. Es posible?

Dices que te han jodido algunos brokers. Conoces los ECNs?


----------



## John Galt 007 (14 Dic 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Me interesaría ver un statement del mt4 sobre un periodo de tiempo largo. Es posible?
> 
> Dices que te han jodido algunos brokers. Conoces los ECNs?



Es un estafador, no pierdas tu tiempo.

Crees que un pringado de estos te va a hacer ganar un 500% a la semana? ::


----------



## Nerblu (15 Dic 2013)

:XX:Joder y yo me perdi esta historia


----------



## breyarellano (21 Dic 2013)

*Fibonacci grid*

No tengo idea que tan bueno puede ser ese sistema pero el que me acaba de llegar esta excelente es el FIBONACCI GRID y tengo el fondo PAMM los interesados pueden contactar breyarellano@gmail.com las comisiones lo discutimos luego


----------



## InsiderFX (22 Dic 2013)

breyarellano dijo:


> No tengo idea que tan bueno puede ser ese sistema pero el que me acaba de llegar esta excelente es el FIBONACCI GRID y tengo el fondo PAMM los interesados pueden contactar breyarellano@gmail.com las comisiones lo discutimos luego



Antes de discutir comisiones primero postea un STATEMENT, habla del rendimiento, drawdown maximo, numero operaciones, risk management, detalles por favor.


----------



## Xavi55 (22 Dic 2013)

Y la PAMM en que bróker la tienes.


----------



## unvistazo.com (22 Dic 2013)

Este resultado está auditado y es verdad:

Bolsia Forex

Un Saludo


----------



## sistemaEA (26 Mar 2020)

GENTE DEL FORO: 


ANTE LA INMINENTE MUERTE DE FERNANDO MARTINEZ GOMEZ-TEJEDOR, CREADOR DEL SISTEMAEA, QUE SIRVIÓ PARA QUE CIENTOS DE PERSONAS GANARAN MILLONES DE EUROS DURANTE TODO EL TIEMPO QUE DURÓ, ENTRE TODAS LAS CUENTAS Y FONDOS EN LOS QUE SE USÓ. 

YO SOY ALBERTO NELSON, PERSONA DE CONFIANZA DEL SR. FERNANDO MARTINEZ GOMEZ-TEJEDOR 

ACABO DE RECIBIR LAS CLAVES DE ESTA CUENTA Y LAS QUE FUERON USADAS EN ESTE PROYECTO, ASÍ COMO UN REGALO POR SU PARTE POR MI LEALTAD. 

EN REALIDAD, EL SISTEMA NUNCA ESTUVO A LA VENTA, FERNANDO NOS LO REGALÓ A TODOS HACE YA MUCHO TIEMPO. PERO EL SE DIVERTÍA HACIENDO ESPECTÁCULOS CON SUS ROBOTS MIENTRAS PONÍA EN APRIETOS A TODOS LOS BROKERS CON SUS ESPECTACULARES TÉCNICAS. 

GRACIAS A FERNANDO ME HICE RICO, GRACIAS A ÉL TENGO TODO LO QUE TENGO, Y LE DEBO TODO. 

YO NO MEREZCO NINGUNA REPUTACIÓN O APLAUSO POR ESTO, ME HE LLEVADO TODA LA GLORIA, ENTREVISTAS Y MÉRITOS. PERO EN REALIDAD LA PERSONA QUE HIZO TODO ESTO POSIBLE ERA FERNANDO MARTINEZ GOMEZ-TEJEDOR, NO YO. 

HAN PASADO YA 7 AÑOS DESDE ENTONCES, Y SIRVIÓ PARA QUE MUCHA GENTE GANARA DINERO Y ADEMÁS, SIRVIÓ DE MENTOR DE MUCHOS NUEVOS SISTEMAS QUE APARECIERON EN ÉPOCAS POSTERIORES. ME CONVERTI EN UNA REFERENCIA MUNDIAL DURANTE AÑOS, SIN GANÁRMELO. 

QUE EL FORO LO SEPA, TODO LO QUE PASÓ CON ALBERT GRIENSTEIN, FUE GRACIAS A FERNANDO MARTINEZ GÓMEZ-TEJEDOR, MIEMBRO DE LA FAMILIA SPINOLA. 

QUE DISFRUTES LA MUERTE TANTO O MÁS COMO DISFRUTASTE LA VIDA.


----------



## TradingMetales (26 Mar 2020)

TradingMetales ha fallecido. Fernando Martínez Gómez-Tejedor

Curso Gratis Interactivo de Estrategias Cuantitativas.

Ya no podemos ayudar ni acoger a ningún Español en Tarapoto, por la incertidumbre creada.

Francisco, iré a verte personalmente si sigues por allí cuando su familia venga a por sus pertenencias.

Dejo la cuenta de este foro a disposición de su familia, por respeto al Sensei.



















































HASTA SIEMPRE, ERO SENNIN SENSEI










+14888% en Marzo el mes del colapso financiero que acabó con su vida auditado en MQL5, con su último sistema Scala,

Nos deja el listón muy alto, siempre será el mejor trader del mundo, y nos deja su herencia a la humanidad, para que hagamos como él.

Fue un mártir en su profesión. Muere como un héroe.


Y con SistemaEA, hizo también historia.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Mar 2020)

DEP EN PAZ 

SIEMPRE ESTAFABA


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Mar 2020)

EroSennin dijo:


> Eres un hijo de puta y no te mereces ni que te escriba



Pues tu eres un GRANDISIMO HIJODEPVTA 

Te mereces ir al ignore SVBNORMAL ESTAFADOR


----------

